# Why Do People Care About Time Travelers?



## JustAWeavile (Apr 22, 2020)

It just doesn't make any sense to me. On the older games it wasn't an issue. People played how they saw fit and nobody batted an eye. Now ever since New Horizons came out, I've seen people get genuinely mad at other players for simply choosing to time travel on their island. What's with the animosity? Why can't we allow people to play how they want on a game that they paid $60+ for without publicly shaming them if their way doesn't match ours? For a game that's supposed to have the friendliest community due to the non-competitive nature of the game, it sure does have one of the most toxic communities I've seen in recent years. Let's try and discuss this like adults. Please no insults. Let's try to keep this thread up 

PS. Stay on topic. My last thread got taken down because a few immature users decided to derail the topic and start debating about pizza. You will get reported to a mod/admin if you can't respect this thread


----------



## Bunnzi (Apr 22, 2020)

Animal Crossing isn't a competitive game, so I don't see the issue either. I've time traveled since GameCube. Until NH came out, I genuinely thought everyone time traveled.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

you: why are time travellers judged 
someone else: lol pizza 

okay no but honestly i don’t get it, either. i don’t think it’s a new horizons thing as i remember some people not being too fond of time travel back in the new leaf era, either. 

the main issues i’ve seen that people have with it are 

- they consider it cheating 
- they think it screws up the economy 
- they don’t like spoilers of things tied to certain seasons that they haven’t experienced yet (i fall under this category but 99% of people put spoilers under a spoiler so i don’t care lmao) 
- time travelling is nOt hOW NInTeNdo InTenDEd tHe GamE tO bE PLaYeD 

i think the main reason is simply some people believe the game shouldn’t be played any other way than how _they_ play the game, a mindset that a lot of people have over a wide variety of different things, but nobody’s really ready for that conversation yet


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

Gatekeeping and the need to exert superiority unto others because they have inferiority complex. I mean what other reasons do they do it? They literally lambaste people verbally over "timey-wimey" hijinks that no one really cares other than them. Saying stuff like: Uhhh, it ruins the economy but seriously, *why direct that intense hate when there are* *literally people printing Raymond in Ebay for 100$ (or 22k yen) a pop using CFW Switches??* That's far more harmful than literally early releasing some items (I MEAN THERE'S SOUTH HEMI THAT HAS AUTUMN ITEMS? IS IT REALLY POSSIBLE TO EARLY RELEASE ITEMS WHEN THERE'S A HEMISPHERE THAT RELEASES IT EARLY???)

The only thing I can say that TTers deserve hate for is not shutting up about either hemi's current attainable item/progress (i.e winter items or summer items since neither hemi has them yet). Spoilers are inevitable but could be controlled if people just stay hush about it so no one would get angry.


----------



## Believe (Apr 22, 2020)

People like to be angry and think they're "right" on completely subjective matters that have little to no impact on them lol


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?

I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.

I know that if TT were restricted, there will be far less people playing AC while non tters like me will continue to enjoy and support the game.  Because we love AC no matter why.  This is the only game franchise that puts a smile on my face.  Can TTers say the same?  Can TTers handle the long wait if Nintendo get rid of Time Traveling?

That is the real question in this debate.  Can you guys dig deep down and stay vigilant and learn to delay your gratification or is that too much?

Because true AC fans will stay with the franchise no matter what.  There a reason the earth day update concide with regular folks finishing up their upgraded Nook Cranny.  That no coincedence.  

Cause I can assure you that there will be quite a number of folks leaving this game if Nintendo got rid of TT.  Patience is a virtue which is something that seem loss nowadays.


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?
> 
> I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.
> 
> ...


this is the most insane gatekeeping I've seen yet
"time traveling has been a staple of the series since the first game but IF YOU DON'T PLAY THE GAME THE WAY I DO YOU'RE A FAKE FAN"


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

Ive posted this before on a different thread but I wanted to post it again c:

I get some points on why TTing is "wrong" but part of it helps the community! People are TTing to get people items from their catalog in a timely manner! IMO, if its not hurting other players, it shouldnt matter what the player does. Whether you TT or not, no one is forcing you to A) go on any social media looking for spoilers and B) compete with others for "who has the best town" or whatever. Animal crossing is meant to be played at YOUR pace. While Devs encourage you to play day by day, it does not say anywhere that Nintendo does not support TT (that I know of, please correct me if I'm wrong). It shouldn't be an issue about economy because if someone claims they are playing the game "right", economy shouldn't matter, unless its your own towns. Even selling and buying villagers is not the "true intention" of the game, therefore a true player shouldn't even be worried about economy! The fact that everything else slides by except TT is sad..


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?
> 
> I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.
> 
> ...



respectfully, why does this bother you? some people don't have the patience that others do. but it's just a game, it doesn't matter. i don't TT either since i like to have my island correlate with real time, but i certainly don't feel like that makes me more of a "true fan" than someone who does TT. do you understand how this kind of attitude comes across as gatekeeping? like, "these types of players are the REAL fans and the others are just fakers"?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 22, 2020)

people are stupid and need to make dramas.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 22, 2020)

xara said:


> you: why are time travellers judged
> someone else: lol pizza
> 
> okay no but honestly i don’t get it, either. i don’t think it’s a new horizons thing as i remember some people not being too fond of time travel back in the new leaf era, either.
> ...



Perfectly said lmao "mAh EcOnOmY"


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2020)

I do think it is a bit counter-intuitive to the economy if you play online/use forums to mark up items you get by TTing. Overall though, don't be a rude person about TTing and enjoy the game, that's all I care about it


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> That is the real question in this debate.  Can you guys dig deep down and stay vigilant and learn to delay your gratification or is that too much?



This is a game about cartoon animals. It is not that deep.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

Rave said:


> This is a game about cartoon animals. It is not that deep.



i'm reminded of the people on twitter calling others "abusers" for being mean to their villagers lmao, why can people not wrap their heads around the fact that it's just a game?


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

Rave said:


> This is a game about cartoon animals. It is not that deep.


people treat it like it's some kind of test of willpower
like a certain November trend that's taken off in recent years lol


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2020)

I had a dude on Facebook writing me novels about how "TTing is cheating" and insulted me because I said "I am not reading that, bruh." It's a cartoon game that is $60. Let people play how they want to.


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> i'm reminded of the people on twitter calling others "abusers" for being mean to their villagers lmao, why can people not wrap their heads around the fact that it's just a game?


haha yes I see this everywhere on TikTok! Its a bunch of 1's and 0's for crying out loud!


----------



## Fey (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ll be completely honest—I feel uneasy answering this question because it seems as though any answer that isn’t 100% in favor—or at least support of TT—usually gets met with a very dismissive, often hostile response around here. But I’ll try to get my point across and see how that goes ^ｪ^ 

I don’t care about people time traveling in their game at all. I don’t even consider it cheating or wrong, at least not in the sense of any moral value judgement. If somebody harassed them for that, I’d be the first to speak up against it.

What has bothered me mainly is seeing spoilers. Time traveling itself isn’t really to blame for that, and it’s comparatively a small portion of players doing it—probably even without realizing it could be a problem.  But it is, to me, a problem. It does impact my experience and take away from it to some degree.

 I don’t expect people to stop TTing, or specifically want it taken out of the game. What I would like is people being responsible in how they share their content, or at least accept that it might bother other people if they don’t.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

noodle'ssoup said:


> this is the most insane gatekeeping I've seen yet
> "time traveling has been a staple of the series since the first game but IF YOU DON'T PLAY THE GAME THE WAY I DO YOU'RE A FAKE FAN"



Well that cause you have yet to see my island.


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’ll be completely honest—I feel uneasy answering this question because it seems as though any answer that isn’t 100% in favor—or at least support of TT—usually gets met with a very dismissive, often hostile response around here. But I’ll try to get my point across and see how that goes ^ｪ^
> 
> I don’t care about people time traveling in their game at all. I don’t even consider it cheating or wrong, at least not in the sense of any moral value judgement. If somebody harassed them for that, I’d be the first to speak up against it.
> 
> ...



Fair! This the main thing I dislike about TTing as well, which is one of the reasons I'm a big fan of the staggered updates.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Rave said:


> This is a game about cartoon animals. It is not that deep.



You just further prove my point.  It show that AC doesn't mean much to you, doesn't have an impact on your life since it just a game about cartoon animals.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’ll be completely honest—I feel uneasy answering this question because it seems as though any answer that isn’t 100% in favor—or at least support of TT—usually gets met with a very dismissive, often hostile response around here. But I’ll try to get my point across and see how that goes ^ｪ^
> 
> I don’t care about people time traveling in their game at all. I don’t even consider it cheating or wrong, at least not in the sense of any moral value judgement. If somebody harassed them for that, I’d be the first to speak up against it.
> 
> ...



see, i think this is a perfectly valid and respectable viewpoint. i can understand where you're coming from. i do feel like most people are very good about this, with screenshots of other seasons and whatnot being put under spoiler tags. but there's always going to be the occasional person who doesn't use spoiler tags. i don't fully agree, but i see where you're coming from with this one, as opposed to "time travelers aren't TRUE fans".


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’ll be completely honest—I feel uneasy answering this question because it seems as though any answer that isn’t 100% in favor—or at least support of TT—usually gets met with a very dismissive, often hostile response around here. But I’ll try to get my point across and see how that goes ^ｪ^
> 
> I don’t care about people time traveling in their game at all. I don’t even consider it cheating or wrong, at least not in the sense of any moral value judgement. If somebody harassed them for that, I’d be the first to speak up against it.
> 
> ...


I appreciate this response, but unfortunately I can't think of any solution beyond... you've gotta keep yourself away from social media if you don't want spoilers. We can beg and plead with people all we want to keep those spoilers tucked away, just like we can ask people again and again to not gatekeep so dang hard, but ultimately there's no surefire way to keep those spoilers from getting to you besides getting as far away from the source as possible.

I'm all for spoiler protected sections of the forum, or whatever would help people to that end, but places like twitter, youtube, facebook - it's the wild west.

Thanks for being civil and understanding in stating your opinion.


----------



## Bunnzi (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?
> 
> I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.
> 
> ...


Animal Crossing is literally a video game. I paid $90 for the game and I would like to play it how I want. This shouldn't be affecting you so personally.


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You just further prove my point.  It show that AC doesn't mean much to you, doesn't have an impact on your life since it just a game about cartoon animals.


you must have a lot of friends
all those people in your life who love to be told how much something means to them based on your criteria


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You just further prove my point.  It show that AC doesn't mean much to you, doesn't have an impact on your life since it just a game about cartoon animals.


No, what they are saying is that it's not a game where you have to get serious to the point that you are trying to start an argument. Please accept others have different opinion than yours and do not assume things because you do not agree. You are getting far from the topic on hand. 

Some people TT, others don't. It is what it is.


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Well that cause you have yet to see my island.


wait... what...? what does that... 

never mind lol


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You just further prove my point.  It show that AC doesn't mean much to you, doesn't have an impact on your life since it just a game about cartoon animals.



I love animal crossing! I also don't care how other people play because it's a game about cartoon animals. I don't even TT man, I'm just not out here accusing people who want cartoon items faster of having no morals. Do you think everyone who plays AC needs to like, cry in joy when they open it?


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You just further prove my point.  It show that AC doesn't mean much to you, doesn't have an impact on your life since it just a game about cartoon animals.



animal crossing has been a part of my life for 15 years and i think you're taking it too seriously. the way that _other people _play the game should not be bothering you this much. as much as i love animal crossing, it_ is_ just a game. an important game yes, a therapeutic game yes, but just a game.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

"The phrase “it’s just a game” is such a weak mindset. You are ok with what happened, losing, imperfection of a craft. When you stop getting angry after losing, you’ve lost twice. There’s always something to learn, and always room for improvement, never settle. "

- some people here probably 
(source quote )


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> "The phrase “it’s just a game” is such a weak mindset. You are ok with what happened, losing, imperfection of a craft. When you stop getting angry after losing, you’ve lost twice. There’s always something to learn, and always room for improvement, never settle. "
> 
> - some people here probably



can't believe time travelers are out here playing animal crossing on easy mode


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> i'm reminded of the people on twitter calling others "abusers" for being mean to their villagers lmao, why can people not wrap their heads around the fact that it's just a game?



I don't know how that is funny?  But base on people response I can tell who a TTers and who isn't.  In general non-TTers care about their villagers and other things because they respect their town/island.  We don't see this as just a game, we don't mistreat our villagers.  We cry when this game was announced and we play every AC game until the next one comes out.  This isn't just a game for us, this is something else that is special.  And it not just me, my steam buddies who are all huge AC fans feel the same way.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> can't believe time travelers are out here playing animal crossing on easy mode


ninja was right we have to take a big fat L


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> can't believe time travelers are out here playing animal crossing on easy mode


We are out here cheating oh oh


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 22, 2020)

Personally, I don't like that they don't age. Damn you time-traveling wizard people.


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> "The phrase “it’s just a game” is such a weak mindset. You are ok with what happened, losing, imperfection of a craft. When you stop getting angry after losing, you’ve lost twice. There’s always something to learn, and always room for improvement, never settle. "
> 
> - some people here probably
> (source quote )



If you didn't 100% Animal Crossing on March 20th why'd you even buy the game?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

noodle'ssoup said:


> wait... what...? what does that...
> 
> never mind lol



Exactly!


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't know how that is funny?  But base on people response I can tell who a TTers and who isn't.  In general non-TTers care about their villagers and other things because they respect their town/island.  We don't see this as just a game, we don't mistreat our villagers.  We cry when this game was announced and we play every AC game until the next one comes out.  This isn't just a game for us, this is something else that is special.  And it not just me, my steam buddies who are all huge AC fans feel the same way.


it's funny that somebody who thinks so highly of a game would fight so hard to make others feel bad for playing it the way that brings them joy, that they feel is special.

not like funny ha-ha, more like funny that you think anyone who poured their soul into making this game would be in any way pleased with you trying to put other people down


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't know how that is funny?  But base on people response I can tell who a TTers and who isn't.  In general non-TTers care about their villagers and other things because they respect their town/island.  We don't see this as just a game, we don't mistreat our villagers.  We cry when this game was announced and we play every AC game until the next one comes out.  This isn't just a game for us, this is something else that is special.  And it not just me, my steam buddies who are all huge AC fans feel the same way.


While I see your point, I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree. As a kid I would sneak my DS under my bed and play it after my parents checked that I was "asleep" so I could enjoy my game more and interact with my villagers. I saw one person say they time travel because they work most days and get off late so they move thier island to 12pm so she can interact with her villagers. Ive had my 2020 calender marked with the release date since the game got announced. I am a TTer because I wanted the villagers I loved to be on my island asap. TTers  have beatiful islands and put HOURS into thier town and villagers.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 22, 2020)

my two cents here, that i already stated in another thread - albeit a bit differently:

i honestly don't get the fuzz about the tt'ing - i tt myself and while i know now everyone is like that, i usually keep stuff that might be spoiler-ish to myself. i also mostly tt to get more out of an irl day or to get out some villagers that i want to trade - i don't host for anyone (meteor shower, diy crafting) if my date isn't correct. and i don't tt to extremes, the furthest i went when trying to get a villager to leave was early june and i reset back to the current date and promptly went on from there. if you don't tt, that's fine with me - if you do tt because of other reasons, that's also fine with me.

a bunch of people i've seen onsite and offsite arguing about this are stupidly mean about it, saying that if tt's finish building something, they "won't feel like they actually earned it and don't know my satisfaction" or that "they are ruining the economy" while i personally have to say, it's a bridge. i now can cross the river without my pole. what satisfaction is to be earned from that? and people selling raymond on ebay and getting actual money out of it are the ones ruining the economy, mind you.

what irks me about this whole gatekeeping is that a lot of people (especially non-tt's who are against it) forget that a bunch of people like me have to work (not saying that non-tt's don't work, the animal crossing community is a mixed bag of all ages anyway) and my work - outside of covid quarantine - has times from 8am til 5:30pm DAILY, 5 days a week. i'm home shortly after 6pm, but finding the motivation to do about anything after that is something i'm not able to - which is why i want to finish my island asap so i can have fun on it later and not be stuck with a WiP for the next few years.



thelonewanderer said:


> Cause I can assure you that there will be quite a number of folks leaving this game if Nintendo got rid of TT.  Patience is a virtue which is something that seem loss nowadays.


yeah, the newcomers maybe who's first game is new horizons and they're just doing it because they see it as mainstream. i grew up with the games and you can pry it from my cold dead hands if you'd like, even if they removed time travelling. i really don't care if they take it in or out, i can play my €60 game the way i want and considering i've played it for around 290 hours by now, if anything, i won't put it down soon. and i don't intend to leave the community just because they remove one singular feature.



Fey said:


> I don’t expect people to stop TTing, or specifically want it taken out of the game. What I would like is people being responsible in how they share their content, or at least accept that it might bother other people if they don’t.


^ this. finding stuff is neat and all, but if it's something neither a non-tt'ing northern or southern hemi player can get, i'd shut up about it if i'm honest. or at least talk with someone in private who's comfortable with spoilers, but not openly where anyone can see it. personally, i don't care about spoilers, but others - like you - do, and we should respect that.


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't know how that is funny?  But base on people response I can tell who a TTers and who isn't.  In general non-TTers care about their villagers and other things because they respect their town/island.  We don't see this as just a game, we don't mistreat our villagers.  We cry when this game was announced and we play every AC game until the next one comes out.  This isn't just a game for us, this is something else that is special.  And it not just me, my steam buddies who are all huge AC fans feel the same way.



Luckily, you can't mistreat your villagers because they're pixels. You can care about a game while also recognizing that it's... a game.


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’ll be completely honest—I feel uneasy answering this question because it seems as though any answer that isn’t 100% in favor—or at least support of TT—usually gets met with a very dismissive, often hostile response around here. But I’ll try to get my point across and see how that goes ^ｪ^
> 
> I don’t care about people time traveling in their game at all. I don’t even consider it cheating or wrong, at least not in the sense of any moral value judgement. If somebody harassed them for that, I’d be the first to speak up against it.
> 
> ...



you hit the nail on the head. it's annoying because it's nice to discover things when it happens on your island. i wish people would add spoiler hashtags or something if you're on a different time track.

the gradual updates could help with this because not everything is in the game yet, so just need to be more cautious when browsing twitter in the days/weeks after an update.

in the end tho, everyone's free to play however they want. tt or not~


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

Rave said:


> If you didn't 100% Animal Crossing on March 20th why'd you even buy the game?


BRUH IM A FAKE FAN...
cuff me your honor


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

noodle'ssoup said:


> it's funny that somebody who thinks so highly of a game would fight so hard to make others feel bad for playing it the way that brings them joy, that they feel is special.
> 
> not like funny ha-ha, more like funny that you think anyone who poured their soul into making this game would be in any way pleased with you trying to put other people down



Well I was pretty much answering the OP question.  Pretty sure he/she wanted to see both side of the equation.

Animal Crossing is all about having a community that develop together but those that choose to get ahead are saying "screw the community, its my game so I'll do whatever I want."  Its the entitlement mindset that I have a problem with, not just AC but modern society as a whole which also spill over into the game.

There a reason AC work on a real time clock because its what the developers intended it to be.  Otherwise AC would work the same way other games would be.  Sleep over night and the next day start.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> In general non-TTers care about their villagers and other things because they respect their town/island.  We don't see this as just a game, we don't mistreat our villagers.



As a TTer, if I didn't care about my villagers, I wouldn't be hustling to make the proper amount of NMTs to pay for my villagers.
I hustled *hard* to make the proper amount of bells to adjust to the current state the economy is in and buy NMT. I found good villagers out of sheer luck and sold them and now I'm trying to budget and thrive off of what I made from them --- and try to decorate my island + finding the remaining villagers I want for my island. 

I care about my villagers, deeply.


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Animal Crossing is all about having a community that develop together but those that choose to get ahead are saying "screw the community, its my game so I'll do whatever I want."  Its the entitlement mindset that I have a problem with -


How do you literally not have the slightest clue that this is EXACTLY what you're doing
saying "screw the community, this game belongs only to me and I get to determine what is right and wrong for other people to do with it" is the most entitled thing I've heard in a long while


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

i'm just...oh my god. i can't wrap my head around this.


thelonewanderer said:


> Well I was pretty much answering the OP question.  Pretty sure he/she wanted to see both side of the equation.
> 
> Animal Crossing is all about having a community that develop together but those that choose to get ahead are saying "screw the community, its my game so I'll do whatever I want."  Its the entitlement mindset that I have a problem with, not just AC but modern society as a whole which also spill over into the game.
> 
> There a reason AC work on a real time clock because its what the developers intended it to be.  Otherwise AC would work the same way other games would be.  Sleep over night and the next day start.



the thing is, you answered by insulting the personal integrity of time travelers. apparently they are impatient and entitled people? because of the way they play a video game...? it is perfectly possible to have a different opinion on this without bringing in that kind of attitude. look at fey's post. they have a different opinion and they expressed it without putting anyone down or gatekeeping.

and that's, not really what animal crossing is about? animal crossing is about whatever you want it to be about. if you want animal crossing to be about fishing, it's about fishing. if you want it to be about collecting items, it's about collecting items. it is an extremely personal, customizable game, and it's not really fair for you to take it upon yourself to decide that there is one way to play the game, and put down people who play differently.

and the devs have always included time traveling...in fact, in older games it was _easier _to time travel, they would literally let you reset the clock in-game, not in the system's settings


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Well I was pretty much answering the OP question.  Pretty sure he/she wanted to see both side of the equation.
> 
> Animal Crossing is all about having a community that develop together but those that choose to get ahead are saying "screw the community, its my game so I'll do whatever I want."  Its the entitlement mindset that I have a problem with, not just AC but modern society as a whole which also spill over into the game.
> 
> There a reason AC work on a real time clock because its what the developers intended it to be.  Otherwise AC would work the same way other games would be.  Sleep over night and the next day start.



How does other people playing a single player game affect your ability to play said single player game


----------



## Lio (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Well I was pretty much answering the OP question.  Pretty sure he/she wanted to see both side of the equation.
> 
> Animal Crossing is all about having a community that develop together but those that choose to get ahead are saying "screw the community, its my game so I'll do whatever I want."  Its the entitlement mindset that I have a problem with, not just AC but modern society as a whole which also spill over into the game.
> 
> There a reason AC work on a real time clock because its what the developers intended it to be.  Otherwise AC would work the same way other games would be.  Sleep over night and the next day start.


I think it's a bit unfair to say that TTers do it because they feel entitled. There's a multitude of reasons why someone might choose to TT... it doesn't just boil down to deciding to give the community the middle finger.

I also think that it's unfair to say that TTers don't care about their villagers, or that they don't care about AC as much as people who don't TT. It feels a little gatekeep-y to me to say that you're not a _real_ fan if you choose to TT.

I timetravel, but I also respect people who don't, and I completely understand that people who don't TT might have their experience diminished due to spoilers, as Fey said earlier.

Honestly, every time this topic is brought up, there's always such nastiness coming from both sides of the argument, and I'd wish they'd just limit this discussion to one thread or something.


----------



## avieators (Apr 22, 2020)

hesitant to poke my nose in here bc i know this is a heated subject (for some reason) but honestly i time travel bc i get super hyperfixated on new stuff and i've been waiting for this game for 7ish years like everyone else haha! also ac is a super important and sentimental series for me and nh literally could not have come at a better time. i'm not interested in spoiling anything for myself or for others, i never leave the month the real world is currently in, and i've been doing it for abt 19 yrs and didn't start getting flack for it until new leaf i believe. most of the time its bc i've done everything i want to do in the current day + have fished every fish out of the ocean lmao


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Maiana said:


> As a TTer, if I didn't care about my villagers, I wouldn't be hustling to make the proper amount of NMTs to pay for my villagers.
> I hustled *hard* to make the proper amount of bells to adjust to the current state the economy is in and buy NMT. I found good villagers out of sheer luck and sold them and now I'm trying to budget and thrive off of what I made from them --- and try to decorate my island + finding the remaining villagers I want for my island.
> 
> I care about my villagers, deeply.



I said in general, not every TTers mistreat their animal like you for example.  But going by all the replies on this post so far, a lot of TTers don't care.  I mean one of the post even mention laughing at non-tters on twitter for attacking a TTers cause the TTers was abusing his villagers.  

Just go on reddit, gamefaq, and youtube and see how nasty TTers are to their villager. Multiple people per day on various site post pictures of them digging hole, pitfall seed so that their villagers can't leave the house. Doing all sort of things to their "pixel".  

I just don't see that with non-tters (I'm sure there are) but in general I just don't see it.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 22, 2020)

you know what nevermind bro.........

talking about entitlement in a game like this is just foolish honestly


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

nintendo themselves time travel to test the bugs and still failed to fix the i've moved out glitch lol
and people having the nerve to blame tt for that as if the gamemakers don't consider that factor (i don't even tt myself)


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I said in general, not every TTers mistreat their animal like you for example.  But going by all the replies on this post so far, a lot of TTers don't care.  I mean one of the post even mention laughing at non-tters on twitter for attacking a TTers cause the TTers was abusing his villagers.
> 
> Just go on reddit, gamefaq, and youtube and see how nasty TTers are to their villager. Multiple people per day on various site post pictures of them digging hole, pitfall seed so that their villagers can't leave the house. Doing all sort of things to their "pixel".
> 
> I just don't see that with non-tters (I'm sure there are) but in general I just don't see it.



people have been doing that kind of stuff to their villagers since the gamecube games! i did it to my villagers in the gamecube games! they are _pixels on a screen. _it is disgusting, frankly, to relate that to actual abuse.

i'm stepping out man, we aren' getting anywhere with this.


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I said in general, not every TTers mistreat their animal like you for example.  But going by all the replies on this post so far, a lot of TTers don't care.  I mean one of the post even mention laughing at non-tters on twitter for attacking a TTers cause the TTers was abusing his villagers.
> 
> Just go on reddit, gamefaq, and youtube and see how nasty TTers are to their villager. Multiple people per day on various site post pictures of them digging hole, pitfall seed so that their villagers can't leave the house. Doing all sort of things to their "pixel".
> 
> I just don't see that with non-tters (I'm sure there are) but in general I just don't see it.



this has to be a troll. you can't abuse them... they dont exist dude


----------



## avieators (Apr 22, 2020)

i've made it a personal rule for myself to not spoil autumn/fall for myself...i can't wait to see it in real time! :3


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

rosefells said:


> i've made it a personal rule for myself to not spoil autumn/fall for myself...i can't wait to see it in real time! :3


I've time traveled to summer (hahaaa.,, me want sandals) but I'm refusing to TT to fall because it's my favorite season. I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves it!


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

so excited for fall myself, definitely my favorite season


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

Anywho- If anything, time travel has even less of an impact on the rest of the economy/spoilers given that not 100% of the content is in the game yet.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> I've time traveled to summer (hahaaa.,, me want sandals) but I'm refusing to TT to fall because it's my favorite season. I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves it!



i held off on looking at what the cherry trees looked like, and i'm so glad i did! they were gorgeous in-game and the petals in the wind were just *chef's kiss* i hope they do something similar with the leaves in autumn! i just love having the season outside correlate to the season on my island, it makes it feel really special


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

Rave said:


> Anywho- If anything, time travel has even less of an impact on the rest of the economy/spoilers given that not 100% of the content is in the game yet.


I think they actually anticipated TTers and made sure everyone gets to have fun and have more things to do via updates which is a good move @ ninty's part because thatbush/hedge fence reveal made me scream LMAO IT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN HOLDING OFF ON FULLY LANDSCAPING MY ISLAND


----------



## avieators (Apr 22, 2020)

Rave said:


> Anywho- If anything, time travel has even less of an impact on the rest of the economy/spoilers given that not 100% of the content is in the game yet.


yea like i literally went to wednesday (earth day) on monday night and there wasn't anything, so i still get to experience it in real time w the way they're doing content updates! honestly this is the best system they could've used, i always hated seeing the holidays before i was supposed to ;_;


----------



## Fey (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m pretty worn out and can’t get back to anyone directly right atm, but thanks for responding respectfully, and somewhat understanding where I’m coming from.

Happy Earth Day, everyone!


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> i held off on looking at what the cherry trees looked like, and i'm so glad i did! they were gorgeous in-game and the petals in the wind were just *chef's kiss* i hope they do something similar with the leaves in autumn! i just love having the season outside correlate to the season on my island, it makes it feel really special


If I remember right, they did show off little bits of what autumn would look like in trailers and commercials once or twice. I just can't wait to find mushrooms around the trunks of trees again this year!!


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I think they actually anticipated TTers and made sure everyone gets to have fun and have more things to do via updates which is a good move @ ninty's part because thatbush/hedge fence reveal made me scream LMAO IT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN HOLDING OFF ON FULLY LANDSCAPING MY ISLAND



YEAH I have a terrible habit of spoiling myself even when I try to avoid them, so I'm here for the update rollout hype


----------



## dragonair (Apr 22, 2020)

tfw when you've worked at Nintendo as a customer service representative, know people that have been in product testing for the game, know people that have put 3000 hours into NL, know people that were obsessed with past games and you're all called "fake Animal Crossing fans" bc you time travel


----------



## An0nn (Apr 22, 2020)

It's the ac equivalent to being a member of a political party.


----------



## avieators (Apr 22, 2020)

dragonair said:


> tfw when you've worked at Nintendo as a customer service representative, know people that have been in product testing for the game, know people that have put 3000 hours into NL, know people that were obsessed with past games and you're all called "fake Animal Crossing fans" bc you time travel


gosh i've been playing since acgc and i'd be really upset if someone called me a fake fan :/ i'm positive i'm either at or over 3000 hrs for nl. i'm at 300ish for nh and i'm just now getting an idea for what i want my island to look like...another big reason for tt, having to wait a day to move buildings around haha


----------



## goodman314 (Apr 22, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> It just doesn't make any sense to me. On the older games it wasn't an issue. People played how they saw fit and nobody batted an eye. Now ever since New Horizons came out, I've seen people get genuinely mad at other players for simply choosing to time travel on their island. What's with the animosity? Why can't we allow people to play how they want on a game that they paid $60+ for without publicly shaming them if their way doesn't match ours? For a game that's supposed to have the friendliest community due to the non-competitive nature of the game, it sure does have one of the most toxic communities I've seen in recent years. Let's try and discuss this like adults. Please no insults. Let's try to keep this thread up
> 
> PS. Stay on topic. My last thread got taken down because a few immature users decided to derail the topic and start debating about pizza. You will get reported to a mod/admin if you can't respect this thread



It mainly piss me off when a friend does it,

the game has a few surprises to be honest,
there was this recent incident that made me completely annoyed by time traveling friends,  i played about 230 hours (now about 340) completely isolated never even opened forms or did trading and all i was doing on a daily basis was routines and remodeling which was fun but nothing new was happening,

a friend invites me over (got excited to check out their island for the first time)  
at the time they only managed to put in about half my hours (not bragging just as a measure)  but their island was amazing and casted a huge shadow over mine that to this day i can't get over, Its like everytime i think of something this or that from their island pops into my head instead, but that was not the main event the main event was the anticlimactic discovery of the upgraded nook's cranny.

this is the sole reason why i hate time skipping, its a great thing honestly especially in trading  so i don't give a rats ass about who does it outside a certain circle, its just the spoiler tendency and the overshadowing that easily happens due to its "speedy" nature

anyhow i could be simply bad at design and "imagination" so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 22, 2020)

I just want to comment on the idea that the characters are pixels on a screen real quick.

As both a producer (90% of the way through my first novel and I wrote fanfiction for a different fandom previously) and consumer of media, I can safely say that if the characters are just pixels on a screen or letters on a page to you then, in my opinion, something has gone wrong.

If you don't care about the characters, then, by definition, they've fallen into the eight deadly words, the words no writer, actor, director, etc. ever wants to hear: "I don't care what happens to these people." (original source) The characters in any fictional story are meant to be related to, meant to be cared about in some way, even if you just care about them getting their comeuppance, and if you don't care about them, what's the point?

Do TTers care about their villagers? Probably. I did, back in the only game I TTed in, ACGC. It's just the attitude of "they're just pixels, I don't care about them or about people abusing them" that leaves me just utterly lost. It's easily possible to understand that it's just a game, while still being able to engage with, or at least emphasize with the characters within, even if they aren't real, and for me, that's pretty much the whole point.

(Okay, that wasn't quick, but whatever. At least it's off my chest now)


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

Sir Zyr said:


> I just want to comment on the idea that the characters are pixels on a screen real quick.
> 
> As both a producer (90% of the way through my first novel and I wrote fanfiction for a different fandom previously) and consumer of media, I can safely say that if the characters are just pixels on a screen or letters on a page to you then, in my opinion, something has gone wrong.
> 
> ...


this is fine from a creative standpoint or even as a consumer of art to say, "I hope people care about their islanders"
but it's another thing entirely to take it to harrassment or insult of character based on how people decide to treat the characters in their game
obviously not what YOU did but that was more the concern than anything to do with significance of characters or quality of writing


----------



## NewHope (Apr 22, 2020)

I don’t really care if you time travel as far as filling your museum/getting items/whatever.
But when you look at prices things go for, especially the most popular ones, there is a clear and distinct advantage to time traveling. You will have 10xs the bells and NMT, in a fraction of the time, so if you want to pay 200NMT it’s no big deal. But to those who don’t time travel, that’s an almost impossible goal.
If bells/nook miles were tied to specific day, like Egg Day was, so time traveling didn’t gain you any currency, then TT would be truly just a way to enhance/play your own game. As it stands now, it does give an advantage.
Having said that, tt all you want. I’ll play my way, and enjoy building my island slowly. Luckily, I don’t find myself caring about the villagers that go for such high prices, so it really doesn’t affect me.


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 22, 2020)

The only issue I have with TT'ing is that is has caused massive inflation in the trading community. People TT'ing are able to obtain more items, more bells and more NMT than those of us who do not. So unless you happen to get a villager or item that is popular, you can find yourself completely cut out of the buying and selling market. Currently I simply cannot afford to trade, as I do not have the time to grind like some people, nor am I currently willing to TT.  Sure there was inflation in NL, but it was at a much later point in the game when people had already paid off expansions, PWP's etc and had extra cash to afford the inflated prices, or were active on here to get TBT to trade. 

I also dislike the attitude of some who TT'd and then started complaining there is nothing left to do. Or those who TT'd to "complete" their islands as soon as possible, but are now complaining that the new features mean they have to destroy their islands and start over to include the new shops/items etc.

I have absolutely zero issue with TT, except when people try to assert that it doesn't affect anyone else. Because it does.


----------



## Rave (Apr 22, 2020)

Sir Zyr said:


> I just want to comment on the idea that the characters are pixels on a screen real quick.
> 
> As both a producer (90% of the way through my first novel and I wrote fanfiction for a different fandom previously) and consumer of media, I can safely say that if the characters are just pixels on a screen or letters on a page to you then, in my opinion, something has gone wrong.
> 
> ...



The 'just pixels' was mostly in reference to the claim that it's morally wrong and actively abusive to hit them with nets and stuff. Also AC doesn't really have... a story? The villagers are meant to be cute people to live in your town. None of them have backstories. All of them are ultimately just the same 8 characters repeating the same 20ish lines within those categories, with slightly different appearances. I get how some people can get super attached, but also... not a ton to work with there. I get the "you can care about pixels" thing for characters with more development but the animal crossing characters more or less exist to be cute.


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 22, 2020)

Foxxie said:


> The only issue I have with TT'ing is that is has caused massive inflation in the trading community. People TT'ing are able to obtain more items, more bells and more NMT than those of us who do not. So unless you happen to get a villager or item that is popular, you can find yourself completely cut out of the buying and selling market. Currently I simply cannot afford to trade, as I do not have the time to grind like some people, nor am I currently willing to TT.  Sure there was inflation in NL, but it was at a much later point in the game when people had already paid off expansions, PWP's etc and had extra cash to afford the inflated prices, or were active on here to get TBT to trade.
> 
> I also dislike the attitude of some who TT'd and then started complaining there is nothing left to do. Or those who TT'd to "complete" their islands as soon as possible, but are now complaining that the new features mean they have to destroy their islands and start over to include the new shops/items etc.
> 
> I have absolutely zero issue with TT, except when people try to assert that it doesn't affect anyone else. Because it does.


I get this, but I also find it kind of confusing...

this is the time traveling market you're dealing with, which is effectively just what the market would inflate to with time regardless. It does throw up a pretty unreasonable barrier to entry, but it doesn't stop you from trading with fellow non-TTers who may not have all of the items you're looking for, but that's what you sacrifice in not TTing.

But at least this argument makes sense


----------



## Lio (Apr 22, 2020)

TT might have contributed to 'inflation', but I dare say the duplication glitch and people who basically use modded switches to get hundreds of tickets are contributing more.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2020)

NewHope said:


> I don’t really care if you time travel as far as filling your museum/getting items/whatever.
> But when you look at prices things go for, especially the most popular ones, there is a clear and distinct advantage to time traveling. You will have 10xs the bells and NMT, in a fraction of the time, so if you want to pay 200NMT it’s no big deal. But to those who don’t time travel, that’s an almost impossible goal.
> If bells/nook miles were tied to specific day, like Egg Day was, so time traveling didn’t gain you any currency, then TT would be truly just a way to enhance/play your own game. As it stands now, it does give an advantage.
> Having said that, tt all you want. I’ll play my way, and enjoy building my island slowly. Luckily, I don’t find myself caring about the villagers that go for such high prices, so it really doesn’t affect me.


You should see Discord trading groups. They are crazy with the way they price mom, mush or any winter items. 20+ NMTs for ONE item. It is crazy! That is definitely a downside to TTing; the price and rarity economy. I hope it fixes itself soon, but who knows.


----------



## Braixen (Apr 22, 2020)

It's a valid game mechanic lol people can't get that mad
If Nintendo didn't want us TTing AT ALL they could easily stop it... prevent our shops from being built, things from being upgraded, etc etc etc
I know they've done stuff to prevent advancing the time in pokemon and they don't in AC and never have, and it's probably for a reason. If it's there, it's there, and people are gonna use it


----------



## snugs_not_drugs (Apr 22, 2020)

I think it might just be the influx of new players. All my friends who own switches but have never played an animal crossing game before are interested, probably because of the popularity, and it seems like the new players who have recently found out about Time Traveling are annoyed because they consider it cheating. I was annoyed, myself, because I was trying to google the repercussions of TTing if any in this new game, and the article I clicked on says "don't time travel! because it ruins the pace of the game >:-(" like?? I play how I want, I'm in it to win it man, don't shame me


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 22, 2020)

It wouldn’t be a controversial animal crossing thread without tlw yelling at anyone who doesn’t play exactly like they do
Jokes aside (it wasn’t a joke tho)
TT all you want, I’ve been TTing since wild world I LOVE animal crossing, I send my villagers gifts every day, I check in to see how they are doing, I always do fetch quests for them if they ask, I treat them like real people because, growing up, I didn’t have any real friends, THEY were my friends
So to say that someone doesn’t care about their villagers just because they jump around with TTing is just a wrong statement. I’m so tired I’m going to go make some chocolate milk


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh look, another thread about TTing, why am I not surprised...

As someone who does TTing (but not "crazy TTing" with jumping years into the future or something like this), I'm still able to enjoy the game how it is. I don't get bored about it all, I don't complain about the lack of any characters or shops (as we see that they get added via updates, see Leaf and Reed for example), I also try my best to not ruin anyone's experience who doesn't TTing and making fair trades. I could play the game in the "normal way" if I want, but I'm impatient af, if I get the option to get something a bit faster then I use said option, as silly as it may sounds. But I also not use this option all the time or overuse it, there are actually days where I don't TTing at all and where I play technically the game in the "normal way". I think everyone is allowed to play the game in their own way, after all you pay enough money for the game, console etc., so should have the freedom to enjoy it how you want it. As long as you don't hurt anyone by this, it's all good, right? Of course I understand people who don't like TTing, but it's also not fair to call those people who do TTing "fake fans" or treating them like the devil who wants to steal your soul.

Also, even the creators of AC themself said they don't see TTing as cheating. And they should know it better, 'cause they created that damn game after all...


----------



## navleost (Apr 22, 2020)

The Thing i don't understand about complaining is how they are saying that tt'ers have an unfair advantage. Without tting you can gather just as many diy recipes, items and such, just by being an overly active member of the trading forums. And many People give out free stuff every day, so the high prices doesnt affect you unless you want a desireable villager, or a rare diy recipe.

Also when it comes to spoilers. Its almost impossible to avoid, unless you stay away from acnh tags on the internet. If you are in the northern hemisphere, you cant ask the southern hemisphere, to put spoiler tags, just because they are in fall. That would Mean that you are also going to spoil them by posting stuff from spring/summer. And before the game Even came out, a ton of game testers, had recieved the game 2-3 weeks prior, and unlocked everything. So Even tho i didnt actively seek "spoilers" it happend anyway.

Also i see some non-tters complain that their Island isnt as advanced. But where they have only put 50-80 hours in the game. Others might have put over 200 in it. And there is different levels of how creative People are with their Islands. Some can easily decorate everything in a few hours, others take months. And thats makes a big difference in progression, No matter if you tt or not.

Sorry for the long post. TL: DR 
Seasons are not spoilers. There is not an advantage as long as trading is a Thing. testers unlocked everything several weeks prior to the game release. And how good your Island looks has nothing to do with tting, and everything to do with the hours you put in, and how creative you are.


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

I don’t know why either, I only time travelled once in the game just to synchronize my time. I don’t care if people time travel, because I rather wait naturally in the game just to get something. But people do it to get more items and do time related stuff, which makes them care about it.


----------



## Saaga (Apr 22, 2020)

I want to make it clear that this my personal opinion on the matter and why I view it as ”cheating” (because I don’t actually view it cheating the same way that item or money duplication is), but also understanding why some people time travel. 

The game is real date based and some aspects such as building upgrades, plants and trees growing and villagers moving in out can take few days to go trough, which understandbly is tedious to wait when you could just be done it with it few seconds by changing the system clock. I am slow player and I also work, so I get to play few hours a day at best and therefore time for me goes faster. But now that many people are quarantined, with all the free time they have now to play than in their normal lifes (before covid-19) makes no sense for me to time travel. Of course I take into consideration that people don’t play Animal Crossing all day despite all this extra free time. So it seems a bit impatient to not wait those few days ro progress, but I can see why people do it. 

I’m going to continue this later, can’t complete it now due work day.


----------



## Rori (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't view it as cheating really, and I only really have two problems with it.
One being people that time travelled the first week after getting the game and now loudly complain about the game being "boring" and not having enough stuff to do because they rushed through it, which yeah, is their problem, but I'm just like "It's your own fault?", and the other being some time travelers acting like non-TTs are "boring" because they'd rather take their time. I get that there's a lot of anti-TT sentiments, but the other way around is just as dumb.
If people TT and don't act like that, I don't have any issues with it.

I personally don't TT, though I'd consider it to get a villager I can't get an amiibo card of, but even then.. I'd rather wait for the amiibo itself ahaha


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't we all secretly know why some object to it?

It can spoil parts of the game because people who TT unlock things way faster (saying you can do the same thing by bargaining online isn't a valid points  since not everything get puts up for sale or go for heavy inflated prices.) and cause inflated prices.

I think all arguments considering making the game boring and considering it cheating is a personal viewpoint which holds no validity in morally judging others TT'ing.

I think even those who TT realise this is a valid point, they just don't want to be confronted by it because either they feel somewhat truth in it or otherwise approach this carefully when it comes to spoiling the game for others.

Those who don't TT seem sometimes to really love the "moral highground" or complain about it, because thats just what people love to do. For proof of that check the onsane length of the AC: NH rant thread.

Personally all I hate about TT'ing is that people keep argueing about it and making so many threads about it. We can all have our thoughts about it  but lets all just enjoy the game we see fit. I have a dislike for people spoiling content though. Other than that, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Zebetite (Apr 22, 2020)

It's the same reason people complained about the Game Genie back in the 90s (hi I'm old), and the same reason people lose their minds if Dark Souls or Undertale isn't played a certain way. Namely, people get it in their heads that something needs to be experienced in a very specific way, usually the same way that person experiences it, and they freak out if someone _dares_ to enjoy the same product they do in a different manner.

"You're not having fun in the same style that I am, so stop having fun." That's it. That's the whole reason behind it. Any other factors or logic are just window dressing over this core issue.

(Also, it's rare that I get to put Undertale and Dark Souls in the same category  )


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 22, 2020)

I NEVER understood it. It's a personal game.... who cares..... I mentioned when I got the game I would set it a few days behind so I could play the first day for a long time and I was shamed for it..... AND IT WAS ONLY LIKE 3 DAYS AND I'M UP TO DATE ..... called impatient an immature for playing my game how I want.


----------



## Tako (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't TT, but I do play with a couple of friends who do. I think it shouldn't matter as long as people who TT are considerate and do not spoil the later parts of the game for those who want to play at their own pace. Everyone enjoys their game in a different way, and it's unfair to call anyone out if they want to play a game in their own style. It's similar to belittling people who want to play games on easy.

If there is one thing I am mildly frustrated about TTers are the unfair advantage they have when it comes to trading or auctions for villagers. Because I don't TT, I have a fixed window of time to find a villager I want and to win an auction. But 90% of the time, I would encounter TTers who joins the auction stating that they don't have an open plot, but then TT'ed until they had one.

However, it is something I have learnt to live with because I made the decision to play it at the pace I want to play it at. If I can't get the villager today, I will wait for the next villager to move out so I can try again.


----------



## naranjita (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm gonna be honest: as someone who time travels occasionally (I TT'd to get Able Sisters earlier, as well as to speed up the construction of some bridges, and to get a villager to move to make space for a dreamie. just saying for full disclosure lol), I see way, _way_ more people complaining about non-TTs "gatekeeping" than actual non-TTs doing any sort of real gatekeeping.

and, for what it's worth, non-TTs have no real power over how others play the game, but TTs do, and often abuse that power. someone saying that TT is cheating is just a personal opinion that cannot alter the way you play and enjoy the game, but someone posting a spoiler online does inevitably change how you experience the content of the game. you will never know how you would have experienced that content if you hadn't known about it beforehand.

I know the obvious response to this is "it's your fault for getting spoiled, you should have avoided social media"... which just sounds extremely entitled to me. sharing experiences with others is a huge part of enjoying media, that's why fandom exists. taking that away from someone just because you couldn't take an extra 5 seconds to spoiler tag something is extremely selfish, especially so during a time where people can only share their experiences and thoughts on the game with others through the internet, due to current world events. it just strikes me as completely unempathetic to ask someone to just isolate themselves from the community just because you don't want to add a spoiler tag.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 22, 2020)

When I played Gamecube and Wild World, I wasn't part of the AC community, so I don't know how it was then. But there was definitely TT haters during New Leaf. The TT haters have just gotten a lot more vocal.

I don't TT, but if you want to TT? Who cares, have fun. I've said it before, but in non-competitive games like this, it doesn't really matter. People can play whichever way is most fun to them.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 22, 2020)

Whilst I personally don't time travel, I don't look down on other people for doing so. I've done it in the past, and I found that it took my enjoyment out of the game because I had everything available at my fingertips rather than playing in real time and having to wait for it. But at the end of the day, it's just different gaming styles. A lot of time travellers love having that freedom, and it enhances their gameplay even more. Which is great, and I can't think of a good argument as to why people shouldn't enjoy the game exactly how they want to - time travelling or not.

At the end of the day, if you pay for a game, you can enjoy it however you want to. Thinking people should play a certain way is just odd.

It's like if two people bought some potatoes, someone could mash them, and someone else could cut them up and fry them. Even if the seller of the potatoes intended for them to be baked, what's stopping people from using them in a different way?! Forgive me for the odd analogy.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?
> 
> I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.
> 
> ...



This is a good post. I want to put in some personal perspective.

My husband only really plays NH because I do and expressed interest in playing together. He is interested in the customization part of NH, and that's why he continues to play. But he doesn't like the time aspect. He doesn't mind the day-to-day time aspect. What bothers him is when things change within 1 day. It's mostly the store closing and Daisy Mae-related. He would prefer to play from about 10pm-midnight. But by then, the store is closed. On Sundays, Daisy Mae would be long gone. He hates feeling like Animal Crossing dictates his schedule.

I've offered to change the time on our Switch, maybe so that 10pm in-game would be midnight our time. That way he wouldn't have issues with the store closing on him. But he turned me down because, ultimately, that wouldn't fix his issues with Daisy Mae leaving way before he would prefer to play, and thinks it would be easier to track the game if it was based on our real world clock. At this point, he has decided that it would be best to either accept that the game works this way, or to stop playing. So far he's still playing and still grumping about it. lol

I imagine others are like him - they don't like a video game dictating their schedule. They want to play a video game when THEY want to play a video game. When you play Animal Crossing, you feel like you have to play at certain times because of FOMO (fear of missing out).


----------



## Romaki (Apr 22, 2020)

People are allowed to view things differently and discuss their opinions. Technically, changing the clock on your system isn't a part of the game. The only thing that isn't objective is how you treat people, this also includes constantly making threads about "hot" topics to inflame people.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 22, 2020)

The thing is, I'm seeing more unkindness (and dare I say, absolute hatred and judgmental attitudes) from some of the time travelers in this thread (that first page especially...ouch guys!), than from non-time travelers. I understand there's good and bad people in  both groups, but please remember that not all non-time travelers are "gatekeeping" or "having an inferiority complex". You are kind of painting a negative image of the very group you are trying to defend by making claims like that.

I've time traveled in the past, but have chosen not to do it on this game and I'm having a lot of fun! When I time traveled, I did consider it cheating, but I guess in a lighter more fun sense of the word. I know some people can get touchy when you use that word, but it's just how I personally feel about it, no harm intended in the slightest. Play in a way that you enjoy the game the most!

But just because someone doesn't choose to time travel and is against it doesn't mean that they deserve to be insulted. They are against your style of play, not against you personally. (There are exceptions of course, but not as much as you guys think). That goes for both groups~ 

So the next time that someone says "I'm against time travelling" just take a moment to realize it's not usually not a direct insult to you yourself. I happily play alongside both types of people and believe it or not, we do so without bringing each other down


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

My biggest complaint about time travel continues to be that the community has the same discussion about it over, and over, _and over_. And I'll keep saying my same opinions - that even though I personally consider time traveling cheating and haven't done it for this game, that people can do what they want; that there's nothing wrong with playing the game the way you want; that trading was shot from the get-go because of time-traveling and duping; and that I have seen more intense defense of time travel than I have seen people actually complaining about it.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?
> 
> I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, here we go with the "No true Scotsman" fallacy. Arguing that only "true fans" refuse to TT is a pile of garbage. You're the kind of person people bring up when they mention purists. You're the kind of person who can't handle that people play the game differently. I'd still play even if TT were somehow permanently removed because I love AC and have been playing for almost 20 years, but I enjoy it  even more because it's an option. I work 60+ hours a week and I'm out of the house from 5:30AM to 7:00PM (or even 9PM sometimes in busy season). 90% of my time traveling is going back a few hours so I can enjoy an event or catch things that don't appear at night and the other 10% is I need that bridge/incline built so I can terraform around it. I physically *cannot* play the game the same way you do at all times even if I want to so why am I the bad guy?


----------



## Toot (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm sure a similar post to mine has been posted already, but I am not gonna read through all the posts to verify lol.

It's 50/50 to be honest. Some people don't care that you TT. Just try not to be super spoilery about some things. Then there are the people that have the superiority complex that look down on you and say you aren't actually experiencing the game and are ruining for yourself. Like seriously... who cares? These people are the toxic people. Even more so when the people that act like this are the ones who hop on your back when you TT as soon as it looks like it could benefit them. TT? Eww gtfo. TT to good turnip prices? Holy hell let me in! TT? You freaking suck! TT to let me have Raymond, Judy or Audie? Hurry tf up! The irony is dumb, kinda funny, and makes you look like a hypocrite. Like come on...

On another note, I agree with the OP when he/she said no one batted an eye in older games. I've notice this as well. I'm not saying this is fact or that everyone is doing this, but I feel like people here are riding the trails of some popular YouTubers. Nothing against them, but they make videos on lists of how you can ruin the game or include TT in game features as cheating. Some people hear a YouTuber they like say that TT'ing is cheating, they have to hop on that train right along with them. It's just silly and it needs to stop. Like the OP said. These people are literally making the community more toxic than it needs to be. Just chill out and have fun.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2020)

Sadly we can't ever seem to escape this topic. It happens with every game and NH is no exception. The way I see it, you have two camps with two subgroups. You have the Non-TTers which fall into two groups: Purists and people who just enjoy it that way. Then you have TTers which fall into: Hackers/Power Grinders and people who just like playing that way without affecting anyone else. Everybody dislikes the hackers and power grinders but the purists sometimes see no difference between the two types of TTers. Everybody else is just live-and-let-live about it, which is how it should be but the purists go on and on about it, and thus these two extremist ends of the scale end up ruining it equally for everyone, be it directly or indirectly. I think this may be the last time I comment on this topic going forward, however. My enjoyment won't be ruined by anyone of any playstyle. Let them play.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 22, 2020)

It's an attitude problem.

I don't have a problem with TTing in itself, but it starts bugging me when people who have skipped ahead 6 months into the future start complaining about a lack of content, all while forgetting that non TTers JUST got the Nooks Cranny upgrade. 

This is the people who also believe the free content updates should have been included from the start. I mean, TT all you want but you can't expect Nintendo to cater to your playstyle when you are de facto playing it "the wrong way". 

Most of all TTers risk ruining the fun for themselves, which is a shame, and some self awareness couldn't hurt some people. Animal Crossing was meant to be an antidote to instant gratification, and even if you TT it bears to keep that in mind. You are not supposed to get everything at once, and you're not entitled to Nintendo tweaking the game for you while spoilng it for the rest. 

Other than that I couldn't care less, I caved in after a while and TTd as well, mainly to cycle villagers and simplify the process of desinging my town.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 22, 2020)

I time travel, but I will go back to normal time when there are special events going on so I can participate in them. I honestly don’t see an issue with time traveling, let people play their game how they want to play it.


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> It just doesn't make any sense to me. On the older games it wasn't an issue. People played how they saw fit and nobody batted an eye. Now ever since New Horizons came out, I've seen people get genuinely mad at other players for simply choosing to time travel on their island. What's with the animosity? Why can't we allow people to play how they want on a game that they paid $60+ for without publicly shaming them if their way doesn't match ours? For a game that's supposed to have the friendliest community due to the non-competitive nature of the game, it sure does have one of the most toxic communities I've seen in recent years. Let's try and discuss this like adults. Please no insults. Let's try to keep this thread up
> 
> PS. Stay on topic. My last thread got taken down because a few immature users decided to derail the topic and start debating about pizza. You will get reported to a mod/admin if you can't respect this thread


Why'd you make another thread?


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Apr 22, 2020)

I haven't been TTing in New Horizons, but I did it a lot in New Leaf after awhile and I also did it a fair amount in City Folk.

People can play the game how they want.

The only reason I haven't TTed this time is I didn't want to experience burnout from finishing everything too quick. You get the instant gratification if you TT, but you reach goals faster too which will inevitably lead to you becoming bored. I felt playing the game as intended would lead to better enjoyment for myself.

That being said, I believe some people TT because their schedule doesn't allow them to play during times when the stores are open and available to use. I can understand that because I work overnights (10pm-7am) and I seldom get to play during the main part of the day. It can be difficult to catch certain bugs or fish if you are not awake during the hours they spawn.


----------



## Lio (Apr 22, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> This is the people who also believe the free content updates should have been included from the start. I mean, TT all you want but you can't expect Nintendo to cater to your playstyle when you are de facto playing it "the wrong way".


I mean, to be fair, I thought that paintings and Redd were a base feature in New Leaf? I don't think it was added in after as a content update. So, IMO, they _should_ have been included from the start.


----------



## Toot (Apr 22, 2020)

Nox said:


> Why'd you make another thread?


Because people turned the first one into garbage. There wasn't an actual discussion. Just pizza toppings. It was dumb.


----------



## lyradelphie04 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't time travel purely because I'm newer to the whole franchise and don't want to experience things all at once. I want to wait things out and see how things play along. But I find people who catalog and time travel a blessing because it means there are good things that are easily accessible for me! 

Part of me doesn't get why teens who are stuck at home from quarantine are time traveling, it's not like they have a limited amount of time to play. But also, I understand that there are a lot of completionists out there who want to fill their museum or unlock things faster. 

But just because I don't get it and don't want to do it, doesn't mean by anything that people shouldn't do it. And the whole public shaming of it all is absolutely ridiculous. People pay good money for their consoles and games. They should be able to do whatever they want.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't time travel. My friend time travels and I'm cool with it. I always say "you do you." Play the game however you want to play it, just don't attack people for playing differently from you.


----------



## Toot (Apr 22, 2020)

Just for the record, I don't think you all should be using "public shaming". This is not what that is. There are a lot of people that like to demean and put you down, but I wouldn't call it public shaming. 

When I refer to it, I refer to it as sort of a sub group of accusers. Public shaming would be me and a handful of people pointing at specific individuals. Saying public shaming makes it seem like this is on a corporate sale and you we are outside protesting like irl stuff. 

Lol choose a better phrase is all I'm saying.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> This is a good post. I want to put in some personal perspective.
> 
> My husband only really plays NH because I do and expressed interest in playing together. He is interested in the customization part of NH, and that's why he continues to play. But he doesn't like the time aspect. He doesn't mind the day-to-day time aspect. What bothers him is when things change within 1 day. It's mostly the store closing and Daisy Mae-related. He would prefer to play from about 10pm-midnight. But by then, the store is closed. On Sundays, Daisy Mae would be long gone. He hates feeling like Animal Crossing dictates his schedule.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that perspective.  I never thought of it that way.  Does it really dictate one schedule though?  I mean missing Daisy Mae isn't the end of the world sort of thing. I think missing Celeste with my schedule is probably worst but even if people miss out, they still have other chances.  For example, your husband could travel to other people island and buy turnips from Daisy Mae over there instead.  There always a fix.  Like for me, I could always buy Celeste DIY from other people if things don't get better.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 22, 2020)

I understand economy concerns with TTing (and crazy markup prices are somewhat of an issue), but you can't deny that TTing brings supply (quantity of items (through nook's, catalog refreshes daily), diy recipes since they're somewhat time-gated, fossils, etc.) to meet the demand. If you can't afford to pay for an item, then you have to wait to collect it from your own shop, or barter for it.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 22, 2020)

Lio said:


> I mean, to be fair, I thought that paintings and Redd were a base feature in New Leaf? I don't think it was added in after as a content update. So, IMO, they _should_ have been included from the start.


That's kind of a null comparison. 

Everything was included from the start in NL, except for the amiibo update. At the time games didn't follow the regular update model as much because of various limitations. You are comparing NH to an almost 10 year old game now, things were different back then. 

I feel like this model is something Nintendo had been wishing for from the very start. I mean fair enough of you wish paintings had been included from the start bit it's not like we haven't had anything to do this month. I also think it's wise not to overwhelm new players. Overall I fully support the model, any discussions further comes down to personal taste but to the neutral observer, I think this model seems more than fair.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2020)

Nox said:


> Why'd you make another thread?



The user's original thread was shut down for reasons outside of their control. It was okay for them to make a new one.

I personally consider time travel cheating. It's a game designed to be played in real-time and I see manipulating the game clock to go against that. I know that for me, personally, any kind of cheating in games tends to lead to me becoming bored with them very soon after - so I prefer not to do it. But I don't care whether or not other people do it. I've never been one to care about "keeping up" or "falling behind" the community and spoilers in a game like this don't bother me. I play at my own pace and if someone else is ahead of me, or richer than me, then that's fine.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

For some reason everytime you reply to someone and a new reply happen, everything get push down which is so annoying!

I'm going to make this my official post for why I feel so strongly against time travelers and will copy and paste it from further out.

I feel people on here often misunderstand my point and assume I am "gatekeeping".  I don't care how you play because it doesn't affect me in any way shape or form but it does effect others and that where I draw the line.  This isn't just a single player game, this is a single player game with a massive online economy!  So yes how you play affect others directly or indirectly.

I don't care that TTers tend to spoil content since I don't bother with social media and personally I don't like surprises, in fact I like to know what contents are out there.  I don't care about your perfect towns as I find it rather souless to began with, and so many perfect towns all starting to look similar.  I don't care about buying or selling dreamie since I don't participate in animal trafficking, I only do giveaways instead.  That the type of caring person I am.  I rather make someone happy then nickle and dime them.

So why do I dislike Time Travelers if it doesn't affect me?  I'll list the reasons below.

1.  Time travelers with perfect town often make other people feel bad.  How many times on here have you seen people post about wanting to reset or being upset and sad that their island look nothing like those "perfect town" that TTers do?

2.  TTers tend to spoil content indirectly or directly that affects others because they only care about their own self-interest and not the interest of the community as a whole.  

3.  TTers have such a massive advantages when it comes to bells and NMT that non TTers can never compete.  It literally like putting on a cheat code and once that happen, the entire online economy is inflated.  People with 20 NMT will never be able to complete for their dreamy like someone with 200+ NMT.  But TTers once again don't really care that they are screwing someone else out of their dreamy since rules don't apply to them.

4.  I'm fed up with TTers complaining about everything!  Complaining how the game is so boring or how Nintendo need to cater to them because they think real time is stupid. Complaining about how they have to move buildings again because their town is already perfect not understanding that this is a game meant to be play for years and having a perfect town right now defeat the purpose! 

 I'm tire of TTers refering to my villager as just "pixel" or "it not that serious man", or the infamous "You must be a troll" insult because they can't comprehend that someone has a different opinion from them. TTers already care about their own self interest thus acting immature as a result.  I have never insult anyone on here, I voice my strong opinion but I never insult anyone and people who insult someone because of their disagreement is not mature.  

Now with the latest update, I see TTers complaining about how Nintendo restrict content and they rather have Nintendo cut content instead because it would feed their ego much better. You can't have your cake and eat it too, I know I know that seem to be a hard concept to grasp for TTers.  

Then you got TTers who literally will make threads (on other forum) making every excuses in the book on why Time Traveling isn't cheating and when others give them valid reason, they continue to ignore.  One other thing is personal responsibility or lack there off.  Its on thing to TT but all TTers always travel backward to sync with the clock, why?  If you want to TT then you should have to be on the day that you are currently at.  If TT is not wrong, why do you feel the need to time travel backward to the correct date?  

I am a person that cares about others even on things that don't affect me.  I have sympathy for others and can sense other people pain/anger.  I am open-minded on these things as unlike many TTers, I give away villagers like I did in New Leaf when I gave away Marshal for FREE three times.  I'm all about helping the community grow and prosper.  *I don't put my own self interest ahead of the community because none of the stuff that TTers do bother me personally.* Everyday I feel I'm losing more faith in humanity.  I am however not open minded when it come to TTers because I already list the reason why they negatively affect the games for "others".

And one last thing I want to add is the fact that TTers don't complaint about non-TTers because there is nothing to complain about so they resort to hurling insult.  You can't say anything about non-tters because we haven't done anything wrong.

Personally being an ENFP (if you believe in label) and having the ability to see other people perspective, and sensing their frustration is an absolute curse.  I rather just be like most people here and put my own self interest first.


----------



## deleted (Apr 22, 2020)

The people who claim to hate time traveling are the same people who expect me to churn out 20+ items from my shop in one day knowing very well that I order them from my catalog and there’s daily limit of five orders.

I usually don’t time travel because I don’t want to advance too quickly. Personally, I want this game to last because I waited so long for it. I‘ve only done it two or three times to speed up orders in my shop but it messed up a few things in my game so from that point forward I decided that people just need to be patient.

I do feel like theres a line to TTing. Someone CAN do it too much. But will I police someone I don’t know personally? Of course not.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> Oh boy, here we go with the "No true Scotsman" fallacy. Arguing that only "true fans" refuse to TT is a pile of garbage. You're the kind of person people bring up when they mention purists. You're the kind of person who can't handle that people play the game differently. I'd still play even if TT were somehow permanently removed because I love AC and have been playing for almost 20 years, but I enjoy it  even more because it's an option. I work 60+ hours a week and I'm out of the house from 5:30AM to 7:00PM (or even 9PM sometimes in busy season). 90% of my time traveling is going back a few hours so I can enjoy an event or catch things that don't appear at night and the other 10% is I need that bridge/incline built so I can terraform around it. I physically *cannot* play the game the same way you do at all times even if I want to so why am I the bad guy?





Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> Oh boy, here we go with the "No true Scotsman" fallacy. Arguing that only "true fans" refuse to TT is a pile of garbage. You're the kind of person people bring up when they mention purists. You're the kind of person who can't handle that people play the game differently. I'd still play even if TT were somehow permanently removed because I love AC and have been playing for almost 20 years, but I enjoy it  even more because it's an option. I work 60+ hours a week and I'm out of the house from 5:30AM to 7:00PM (or even 9PM sometimes in busy season). 90% of my time traveling is going back a few hours so I can enjoy an event or catch things that don't appear at night and the other 10% is I need that bridge/incline built so I can terraform around it. I physically *cannot* play the game the same way you do at all times even if I want to so why am I the bad guy?



I literally have no problem with you.  I am not against all TTers.  TTers exist for people like you who have trouble with the game due to work which I completely understand. But people like yourself are not the majority of TTers and are not the TTers who I have problem with.  There are many good reason why people TT and due to work is one of the best example.  There are no bad guy in AC other than dupers and ebay sellers.  

I think TTers fail to understand that those of us who feel strongly against TT don't have a problem with every TTers.  I can tell you love AC and would play it the other way if TT wasn't an option, but that not really the case with a lot of TTers that I interact with.  I mean we got folks (on other forum) complaining how real time is stupid and how AC need to cater to their playstyle because it not a mobile game and etc...  You get my point.

TTers are complaining about how their perfect town is now ruin because Nintendo are now adding new standalone buildings and etc...


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I literally have no problem with you.  I am not against all TTers.  TTers exist for people like you who have trouble with the game due to work which I completely understand. But people like yourself are not the majority of TTers and are not the TTers who I have problem with.  There are many good reason why people TT and due to work is one of the best example.  There are no bad guy in AC other than dupers and ebay sellers.
> 
> I think TTers fail to understand that those of us who feel strongly against TT don't have a problem with every TTers.  I can tell you love AC and would play it the other way if TT wasn't an option, but that not really the case with a lot of TTers that I interact with.  I mean we got folks (on other forum) complaining how real time is stupid and how AC need to cater to their playstyle because it not a mobile game and etc...  You get my point.
> 
> TTers are complaining about how their perfect town is now ruin because Nintendo are now adding new standalone buildings and etc...



I don't know if you can say this is the _majority_ of TTers either. There's certainly a group that does what you claim but I hardly think they're a majority- sometimes the smallest minority is also the loudeset. I think this is less an all-around TTer issue and rather an issue with the "Power Grinder" TTer sub-type I described in another comment- the ones who need everything to be built up all the way ASAP- and while I don't play that way, frankly I don't care if they do. I like seeing the layout and decorating ideas those people come up with. There's a lot of creativity in that group, I've even gotten some good ideas from looking at their towns but because they've gotten so far new buildings may make them have to redo things. Which is their fault of course but most will probably end up enjoying the challenge anyway even if they're complaining a bit now. It's way too early in this game's lifespan to decide any one type of play is "ruining" the game (aside from hackers using their skills for the evils of e-scalping, of course). There's always gonna be some people complaining about dumb things but they'll get over it or move on eventually. My advice is just worry about your own experience, not others (aside from general discussion).


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 22, 2020)

I understand your passion about the game, and agree with your points somewhat, but still feel like I want to respond to some of it. For the record, I TT a little bit but about 60% of the time play the game in real-time, so take that with whatever you'd like.



thelonewanderer said:


> 1. Time travelers with perfect town often make other people feel bad. How many times on here have you seen people post about wanting to reset or being upset and sad that their island look nothing like those "perfect town" that TTers do?


This is probably an issue from before most people got terraforming or their Nook's Cranny upgrades. Now that we're a month into the game, the only thing that separates TTers from non-TTers in this aspect is how many hours they've put into this game. I think that social media is toxic, perfectionism is a plague upon this generation of society, but that's not limited to animal crossing. How many Instagrammers have "perfect lives", that super expensive designer purse, or a gorgeous house? They have those things because _that's all they show to the world. _Yet behind the scenes, they could be body-shaming themselves, think they're worthless, or be in debt because they failed to budget correctly and threw their money into their lifestyle. My point here is that perfectionism, and by the same extent, the "perfect animal crossing town" doesn't exist, and is toxic. Sure, their town looks better than yours. But who cares, as long as _you like yours? _My town isn't "perfect". I'm still at a 3-star rating. I have parts of it that I like, and parts of it that I don't. Others, however, only have compliments. So honestly, stop comparing yourselves to whatever you're seeing on social media, you're doing yourself a disservice.



thelonewanderer said:


> 2. TTers tend to spoil content indirectly or directly that affects others because they only care about their own self-interest and not the interest of the community as a whole.


What spoilers are even in Animal Crossing? Seasons? Nook's Cranny getting an upgrade? Okay, I guess... but if you've played previous installments, it's not particularly difficult to guess that yes, seasonal items exist and that there would probably be seasonal DIYs (if the sakura/bunny day ones weren't enough to give it away, I don't know what is). While the items themselves, perhaps being unobtainable right now, I guess that's an issue, but personally it gives me something to look forward to. This is kind of a valid point though, but I don't think it's correct to attack TTers as being self-interested for that.



thelonewanderer said:


> 3. TTers have such a massive advantages when it comes to bells and NMT that non TTers can never compete. It literally like putting on a cheat code and once that happen, the entire online economy is inflated. People with 20 NMT will never be able to complete for their dreamy like someone with 200+ NMT. But TTers once again don't really care that they are screwing someone else out of their dreamy since rules don't apply to them.


Not really, though TTers bring supply to meet the demand. It's simple economics at that point. Dreamies are an issue, but it's never been easy to get your perfect dreamies or your perfect 10 villagers. People paying 1000 NMT for Raymond need to be stopped, probably. And the fact that he's so ridiculously rare and popular is another issue. Though honestly, if your 10 dreamies also happen to be the 10 most popular characters, than _of course _they're going to be expensive. There's a limited supply of villagers moving out, and high demand.

TTing gives you an advantage, but it's not particularly a massive one. Ever sold turnips at any price higher than 500-600? Some of those people got lucky, yes, but a lot of them got lucky because they were time travelling. 



thelonewanderer said:


> 4. I'm fed up with TTers complaining about everything! Complaining how the game is so boring or how Nintendo need to cater to them because they think real time is stupid. Complaining about how they have to move buildings again because their town is already perfect not understanding that this is a game meant to be play for years and having a perfect town right now defeat the purpose!



I don't really see TTers complain about the game being boring. If anything, they did it to themselves and should at least be self-aware enough to admit that.
Complaining about moving buildings again is a *completely fair criticism *of the system. It costs 50,000 bells (even if you don't care about 50k, sure, whatever) *and you can only move one building a day*. Have your village planned out but have to move your buildings one by one? Place your house down wrong by a pixel and have to wait a day to do it over again? It's understandably frustrating. You can't move bridges or inclines (you have to delete them and remake them). If you decide you don't like the design on one of them, well, you have to destroy it and rebuild it again. With how simple placing furniture outside, moving trees, laying paths, and changing your river layout has made the town customization, it's surprising that moving houses and buildings be so timegated.



thelonewanderer said:


> I'm tire of TTers refering to my villager as just "pixel" or "it not that serious man", or the infamous "You must be a troll" insult because they can't comprehend that someone has a different opinion from them. TTers already care about their own self interest thus acting immature as a result. I have never insult anyone on here, I voice my strong opinion but I never insult anyone and people who insult someone because of their disagreement is not mature.



It's a different interpretation of how they perceive their game. You also seem to be unfairly lumping all TTers together. I don't think you're a troll (that term gets incorrectly overused all the time anyways), just think that you're coming off a bit overaggressive here, and I'd like to have a discussion about your views because I think that many of them are fair.



thelonewanderer said:


> I am a person that cares about others even on things that don't affect me. I have sympathy for others and can sense other people pain/anger. I am open-minded on these things as unlike many TTers, I give away villagers like I did in New Leaf when I gave away Marshal for FREE three times. I'm all about helping the community grow and prosper. *I don't put my own self interest ahead of the community because none of the stuff that TTers do bother me personally.* Everyday I feel I'm losing more faith in humanity. I am however not open minded when it come to TTers because I already list the reason why they negatively affect the games for "others".



I think that's a great quality to have, compassion is super hard to come across these days. I also feel for the people who can't afford to pay ridiculous market prices on some of their dreamies, so I plan to give some of my more popular villagers away for a relatively low price when they ping me to move out.

I just disagree with your blanket statements against TTers ruining the community and ruining the economy. Yes, some of them complain. I have no problem imagining that some TTers take advantage of others by charging outrageous amounts for some things (the fact that people are willing to pay that much contributes just as much to the problem).



thelonewanderer said:


> And one last thing I want to add is the fact that TTers don't complaint about non-TTers because there is nothing to complain about so they resort to hurling insult. You can't say anything about non-tters because we haven't done anything wrong.


I haven't read all the rest of this thread, but there's angry/mean people all over the internet, regardless of TTer/non-TTer/political affiliation/gender/etc. 



thelonewanderer said:


> TTers are complaining about how their perfect town is now ruin because Nintendo are now adding new standalone buildings and etc...



This is more of a town-planner vs non-town-planner complaint lol. To accomodate more buildings, I have to tear down displays, move villager houses around (see above for why I think moving villager houses gets frustrating), and rearrange a large portion of my town. I planned my town around just two player houses, 10 villager houses, resident services, museum, able sisters, and nooks. Adding another building to that mix is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Lio (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> For some reason everytime you reply to someone and a new reply happen, everything get push down which is so annoying!
> 
> I'm going to make this my official post for why I feel so strongly against time travelers and will copy and paste it from further out.
> 
> ...


IMO, I disagree with this post overall.

1. It's not their fault if they post their 'perfect town' and other people feel bad. I don't say this to discredit or otherwise diminish how other people feel, but I think it's an unfair statement. I see lots of amazing and perfect islands, but I don't find fault with it. I simply play at my own pace. I, frankly, find it kind of rude that you also insinuate that 'perfect towns' are somehow soulless? Some people have put a lot of effort and thought into their island, even with tt, and it seems very harsh to paint this sort of image.

I don't deny that tters do spoil content, and they have some effect on the economy, but that isn't JUST because of tters. The existence of modded switches and save file manipulation also contributes. You only have to look at the real money transcations on eBay for 300+ tickets.

You seem to have a very set opinion of tters, and that's your perogative, but I can't help but notice the broad generalisations and undertones of your post despite your claims. There are very nice people who tt because of a variety of reasons, many who do giveaways and really bring something to the community, just as there are non-tters. That's my 2c.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 22, 2020)

I time travel because I work all day and I am too tired to play sometimes or would rather spend time with my boyfriend. I’m also too impatient to wait a whole day to go by just for a bridge to be built or for a villager to move out, so.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 22, 2020)

I fall into the "It's not how Nintendo intended the game to be played" a bit. The entire point of tying it to real-time and being a slow burn was you were supposed to experience slow small-town/island-life/whatever. Also technically speaking, it's kinda a game that teaches kids about scarcity, managing money, patience, sharing, etc. There is a reason the game auto-rots turnips if you TT back in time, for example.

At the end of the day, I don't *really* mind as long as you aren't spoiling others or ruining the trading economy, but I do feel you are kinda cheating yourself out of the true experience by TT. And for sure there are unfortunately A LOT of people showing off islands that are not possible without TT that make others feel bad like they are missing out if their island isn't as progressed, and the trade markets are completely out of wack due to TT and duping.

What angiepie said above is a totally valid reason to still allow some amount of TT to be done: People get busy IRL sometimes and it would be a shame to say, completely miss the fishing tourney for the season if you weren't able to play.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I understand your passion about the game, and agree with your points somewhat, but still feel like I want to respond to some of it. For the record, I TT a little bit but about 60% of the time play the game in real-time, so take that with whatever you'd like.
> 
> 
> This is probably an issue from before most people got terraforming or their Nook's Cranny upgrades. Now that we're a month into the game, the only thing that separates TTers from non-TTers in this aspect is how many hours they've put into this game. I think that social media is toxic, perfectionism is a plague upon this generation of society, but that's not limited to animal crossing. How many Instagrammers have "perfect lives", that super expensive designer purse, or a gorgeous house? They have those things because _that's all they show to the world. _Yet behind the scenes, they could be body-shaming themselves, think they're worthless, or be in debt because they failed to budget correctly and threw their money into their lifestyle. My point here is that perfectionism, and by the same extent, the "perfect animal crossing town" doesn't exist, and is toxic. Sure, their town looks better than yours. But who cares, as long as _you like yours? _My town isn't "perfect". I'm still at a 3-star rating. I have parts of it that I like, and parts of it that I don't. Others, however, only have compliments. So honestly, stop comparing yourselves to whatever you're seeing on social media, you're doing yourself a disservice.
> ...



I love a civil discussion so thank you for that.

The 3 points I added don't apply to me, it apply to other people.  Only the #4 point apply to me.  I don't know if you read what I wrote prior to that or it was cut or something.

In general I don't have problem with folks on here (unless its on the trading board) even those who call me a troll (twice this week) since I don't take things to heart.  But if you browse gamefaq, reddit, youtube, and other forums, you will see that TTers constantly make multiple thread a day complaining about literally everything!  They will make thread asking why people think TT is cheating and will make every excuses in the book on why its not.  

And you can't really avoid them, I mean even in the official Nintendo direct for the newest update, so many comments involve TTers complaining about everything.  Let me put a real life example of an ex-friend I used to have.  So basically we would be playing the same game, and then he would complain and cuss out loud why the game is hard to figure out.  I ask him did he read the instruction manual that came with the game?  He tell me "why would I do that, that just stupid, I learn on my own".  So why on earth are you complaining them?  

That guy drove me nuts for years until I finally had it lol.  That what TTers who complain are akin to.  Complain that the game lack content and is boring but its their own fault for time traveling.  That the side-effect of time traveling.

Also I try not to lump all TTers together but I have explain multiple times on literally every TT thread on here that I do not have a problem with all TTers.

I don't know if I answer all your questions?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Generally, no one here really cares if someone is using TT. The discussion is only brought up when we get 1-3 new threads a day defending TT.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Generally, no one here really cares if someone is using TT. The discussion is only brought up when we get 1-3 new threads a day defending TT.



This pretty much!  Out of sight out of mind


----------



## Larimar (Apr 22, 2020)

ive said plenty on these threads, so I'm gonna say one last thing: I dont understand when people say "Time Travelers are ruining the fun for themselves". Maybe they dont think it's fun to play one day at a time, and thus they find it MORE fun to Time Travel. Stop pushing these assumptions onto them.

As someone who TT'd in New Leaf but barely TT in New Horizons: Playing daily in NL was incredibly boring. I had hardly anyone to play with and I would very easily forget to play most days if I did play daily, killing my motivation to keep playing entirely. TTing in NL was more fun for me and I would not have gotten the full experience without it. But now that NH has a different set-up and I have plenty of people to interact with, I now find it more fun and manageable to play daily. But that doesnt mean I've "seen the light" and swore off TTing. If I ever pick up NL again, I will 100%, go back to my classic way of playing.

So yeah, no need for this "but they're robbing themselves of the TRUE experience!", it's, to be frank, condescending. You probably mean well, but it's still completely dismissing TTers experiences.

Edit: also now that I think I've finally said everything I could possibly say on this topic, I'm personally not gonna respond to topics like this anymore. Nothing against the OPs of these threads since the forums go fast, but this same conversation keeps happening and I'd like to see some other topics to talk about xD

Edit 2: people are finding this and reacting to this and are going to go to the latest pages to see i came back to this thread because I'm boo boo the fool. I wont be engaging in future separate threads tho


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 22, 2020)

Nox said:


> Why'd you make another thread?



Because trolls on the forum derailed the topic and started debating about pineapple on pizza which caused mods to close the thread because people weren't on topic. I stated this in the original post


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 22, 2020)

I personally am a time traveler myself, (I normally do it in small amounts )though I always get scared to let people know because of this exact reason. Why others think its cheating I am not sure. As long as TT are not spoiling anything for other players personality I think it's fine. Cheating to me is hacking items within the game somehow or generating millions of bells by other sources. Sometimes the day gets away from me and I don't like playing when it's nighttime in my town. (I know its a quirk of mine.) So sometimes I like to start the next day , do things and then just it back. =(


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 22, 2020)

I do TT and I could care less what people think, sorry but I spent 60$ of my money on this game so don't tell me that I can't play the game a certain way


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 22, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I said in general, not every TTers mistreat their animal like you for example.  But going by all the replies on this post so far, a lot of TTers don't care.  I mean one of the post even mention laughing at non-tters on twitter for attacking a TTers cause the TTers was abusing his villagers.
> 
> Just go on reddit, gamefaq, and youtube and see how nasty TTers are to their villager. Multiple people per day on various site post pictures of them digging hole, pitfall seed so that their villagers can't leave the house. Doing all sort of things to their "pixel".
> 
> I just don't see that with non-tters (I'm sure there are) but in general I just don't see it.



You're talking about JVGSJeff? The dude maintains 7 towns throughout the whole series. Could you do the same?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Larimar said:


> ive said plenty on these threads, so I'm gonna say one last thing: I dont understand when people say "Time Travelers are ruining the fun for themselves". Maybe they dont think it's fun to play one day at a time, and thus they find it MORE fun to Time Travel. Stop pushing these assumptions onto them.
> 
> As someone who TT'd in New Leaf but barely TT in New Horizons: Playing daily in NL was incredibly boring. I had hardly anyone to play with and I would very easily forget to play most days if I did play daily, killing my motivation to keep playing entirely. TTing in NL was more fun for me and I would not have gotten the full experience without it. But now that NH has a different set-up and I have plenty of people to interact with, I now find it more fun and manageable to play daily. But that doesnt mean I've "seen the light" and swore off TTing. If I ever pick up NL again, I will 100%, go back to my classic way of playing.
> 
> So yeah, no need for this "but they're robbing themselves of the TRUE experience!", it's, to be frank, condescending. You probably mean well, but you're still comparing your experience to other peoples' experiences. Your experience isn't universal.





Larimar said:


> ive said plenty on these threads, so I'm gonna say one last thing: I dont understand when people say "Time Travelers are ruining the fun for themselves". Maybe they dont think it's fun to play one day at a time, and thus they find it MORE fun to Time Travel. Stop pushing these assumptions onto them.
> 
> As someone who TT'd in New Leaf but barely TT in New Horizons: Playing daily in NL was incredibly boring. I had hardly anyone to play with and I would very easily forget to play most days if I did play daily, killing my motivation to keep playing entirely. TTing in NL was more fun for me and I would not have gotten the full experience without it. But now that NH has a different set-up and I have plenty of people to interact with, I now find it more fun and manageable to play daily. But that doesnt mean I've "seen the light" and swore off TTing. If I ever pick up NL again, I will 100%, go back to my classic way of playing.
> 
> So yeah, no need for this "but they're robbing themselves of the TRUE experience!", it's, to be frank, condescending. You probably mean well, but you're still comparing your experience to other peoples' experiences. Your experience isn't universal.



I kind of agree with you believe it or not. Even though I'm strict on TTing, that not something I do.  That akin to guilt-triping and emotional manipulation.  I see a lot of non-tters on other site who do that and I don't agree with them at all.


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Because trolls on the forum derailed the topic and started debating about pineapple on pizza which caused mods to close the thread because people weren't on topic. I stated this in the original post


I know that, just feel like we've had these discussions a lot lately. They never seem to end well.


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 22, 2020)

I personally don't like the idea of time travelling as for me it's the equivalent of using an extra unlock code to get things faster, but I don't like the idea of shaming people. Time travelers made that choice because they don't care about slowly unlocking stuff, that strays from why I love the game, but it's no reason for any of us to dislike them just because they don't have the same opinions as us.

I do feel kinda sad whenever I see people who have time traveled showcasing how amazing they are for collecting unobtainable items. It's like I've been training day by day only to see someone who took a shortcut standing in front of me.

I do want to reinforce that as much as I have a distaste for it, it was their choice and I will never tell someone that what they've done is wrong because it's not fair for me to say that.


----------



## Dewy (Apr 22, 2020)

_I don't care at all if people TT, it's their game and totally up to them._ I occasionally time travel in New Horizons (although rarely), and I time traveled a TON in New Leaf. That said, I'm not really a fan of TT anymore.

I've chosen to mostly stop time traveling in NH because I found it took some of the enjoyment away from the series for me personally. My New Leaf town was completed within a few months, and it lost its charm for me after that. My first game was Wild World and I never time traveled, so now playing the game "organically" feels nostalgic and right for me. It feels so good to work hard for something, and practicing patience makes me appreciate my town more.

I do understand why some people in the community are so against others time traveling, even though I don't share this opinion. To me it is similar to someone working hard for their money/house/life/etc. and another person being handed those things. When this happens in real life, people tend to resent the individual who had these things handed to them because they can't fully understand the difficulty and time it takes to earn something the hard way. I think a lot of players see time travelers this way (yes, I know they still have to work for their perfect town, but it comes much easier and quicker).

Animal Crossing is a "real life" game in a lot of ways. We move out, have a mortgage, live on our own, pay off debt, buy things, decorate our house - things that are seen as pretty mundane irl. When someone skips all these steps (or fast-forwards) in real life, it's easy to feel irritated about it. I would say most people are annoyed by that. The same thing applies within the game and community. The game mimics real life, so of course people are frustrated when they see others skipping through the hard parts.

But like someone else said, if you paid $60 for a video game then you should be able to play however you prefer lol


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> You're talking about JVGSJeff? The dude maintains 7 towns throughout the whole series. Could you do the same?





DaviddivaD said:


> You're talking about JVGSJeff? The dude maintains 7 towns throughout the whole series. Could you do the same?



Who?  I don't care for streamer or youtuber. I think you are confusing me with someone else.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Also why some TTers are annoying





__





						TT appreciation thread - Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

For Animal Crossing: New Horizons on the Nintendo Switch, a GameFAQs message board topic titled "TT appreciation thread".



					gamefaqs.gamespot.com


----------



## Hay (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m just kinda tired of people saying EVERY TTer is bad. It puts a bad rep on people who do TT for good reasons. Do you know how many people ran away from this thread because they saw a bit of hostile words, or are scared to speak their opinion (TTer or not) because they didn’t want to be in drama? I think it’s sad that some people can’t have a nice conversation (I am NOT pointing out anyone here, I’m talking about everything I’ve seen) and resort to insults or passive aggressive responses. As a TTer, I am upset that some people in the community are being rude on purpose, but that is every community. Games like Undertale, CSGO, and R6 are marked with bad fans because of the small percent of toxic people, and animal crossing is no different. TTing is not always bad, I have done it to give people their dreamies, help my cousin get more items from my shop, and help build my bridges so I don’t have to carry around the pole. Is some of the TTing I done selfish? Yes. Did I hurt anyone while doing this. No.


----------



## shuba (Apr 22, 2020)

i think time travel and non time travel are just two different ways of play. (well, you can be hardcore without TTing if you're a purist, but...)
i don't feel like either one is cheating, really... if we were talking about MMORPGs, the time traveller would be the one who beats all the content on the first day, participates in world first races, and so on. there are pros and cons to both ways of play.
i do enjoy that i DON'T need to time travel to keep up with the other TTers ... unless, i guess, i want my town to be toured already or something... *but again, comparing it to MMORPGs, i did NOT have to rush through the story just to play content with my friends who did. i can play with TTers no problem. we can trade, hang out, etc, like anyone else.* this is why TT in animal crossing doesn't really bother me at all. especially with the officially timed events now that DO rely on real time

on another note, being able to TT makes the game more relaxed for me, ironically. i tried catching the stringfish in the 10 days we got to do it and didnt manage to get it, but on the last day i just thought to myself "no point in stressing out over this, i can just TT if i really want the fish." i don't feel pressured to plan out all my construction projects, "ohh noo if i want all of this built i need to build the bridge today and then the incline ..." i just build whenever i feel like it and can timeskip if i want to build a lot in one day. it gives control to the player, which DOES remove need for planning etc but it just makes it less stressful to me. i think if TT wasn't a thing the various ways this game timegates you would become quite problematic to a lot of people who can enjoy the game now. (not to talk about mmos again but...timegating is more toxic there because of subscription money but nintendo online is a subscription too! and SOOOO many people complain about it all the time and stop playing the game because of it)



Hay said:


> TTing is not always bad, I have done it to give people their dreamies, help my cousin get more items from my shop, and help build my bridges so I don’t have to carry around the pole.



and dont forget all the goodies we get from tters lol

oh and one last edit, i personally barely TTd in new horizons, i constantly felt like i wanted to, especially in the tutorial, but then i had so many (non animal crossing) things to do during the day that i didn't even get time to do any more than what the game dripfeeds you, maybe its cos im an adult now lmao. but if it released during a "quieter" time for me i wouldve definitely ttd because i like to play hardcore


----------



## Sharla Smith (Apr 22, 2020)

I TT a bunch, but it is more of my own curiosity regarding fish/bugs, and general season stuff. And I usually sleep until ~3 or 4 p.m. (my physical...condition makes me sleep long, even if I go to bed early), so I kinda have to TT back to experience the game in the day.


Meanwhile, I try to avoid giving spoilers whenever possible, and I don’t get the point of using NMTs for ‘currency’. (PM me if you get it, to avoid the thread derailing)

I’m going to not jump into the debate above me, because I don’t care AT ALL whether or not they TT...


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Guinevere44 said:


> I TT a bunch, but it is more of my own curiosity regarding fish/bugs, and general season stuff. And I usually sleep until ~3 or 4 p.m. (my physical...condition makes me sleep long, even if I go to bed early), so I kinda have to TT back to experience the game in the day.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I try to avoid giving spoilers whenever possible, and I don’t get the point of using NMTs for ‘currency’. (PM me if you get it, to avoid the thread derailing)
> ...



I mean people who TT are not going to care if other TT.....that kind of defeat the point otherwise.


----------



## Sharla Smith (Apr 22, 2020)

I mean to say, is that even if I don’t TT I wouldn’t care. This is the type of game that you can play as *you* want. No one else should be able to dictate that, for any reason.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 22, 2020)

It will be hard to convince people to change their minds, but there shouldn't be an issue, the economy here is bloated thanks to the dupe glitch, in my opinion TT had little to no effects.

And also thanks to TT, people are getting villagers and other items for their islands if they decide to trade.


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 22, 2020)

I've been playing AC since 2002 and have played every game in the series (except HHD). i've done full play throughs of Gamecube AC and Wild World with 0 TT. I've done City Folk and New Leaf with TT, and had sooo much more fun. It's actually crazy how many new people who have never even played AC before feel they are entitled to an opinion that TT'ing is cheating. Play the game how you want. Most of the people complaining about others TT'ing are going to stop playing before summer anyway, and move back to fortnite, or league, or valorant, or any of the other popular games. "Spoilers" for people who have played the series since the beginning I can totally see, but in general I would say a lot of us already know what is likely to come. Seasonal events, and seasonal sets, as well as villagers that have been around forever. I feel the vast majority of people who hate TT'ers and claim it's because of spoilers, or whatever, are only going to experience 30% of the game anyway, before they move on to the next popular game.

Things that do bother me in this game though, are people who dupe glitched their way in the beginning, and now think they are special having 200 Royal Crowns, or such.

In short: Who cares?


----------



## Tyconic (Apr 22, 2020)

Some people just like to do it. I would never do it. Been playing since wild world, never done it. Takes the fun and point out of the game for me.


----------



## Queen Greene (Apr 22, 2020)

I only started TTing in NH a few days ago, because I honestly just felt like trying it out since it gave me more enjoyment in NL. Turns out it's making me enjoy NH more too. And I continue to TT because I refuse to keep villagers with names that remind me of bad times.

Personally I don't care who TTs or not. I certainly won't let anyone dictate how I choose to spend my own time in the game that I paid for with my own money. I won't do it to others either.


----------



## neverqueen (Apr 23, 2020)

some people just don't know how to stay in their lane, tbh. stop worrying about other people's business and mind your own! ✌

we all paid $60 for the game, no one should get a say in how you personally want to spend your time playing it. if you ask me, anyone who kicks up a fuss about it has a superiority complex. if TT wasn't a valid form of play, they would've kept in all the guilt-tripping from the older games... it's not by accident that those systems have been completely removed.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Right now I'm mad at them cause I'm choosing to not TT to do the Earth Day stuff and I'm jealous they get bushes before me xD


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Right now I'm mad at them cause I'm choosing to not TT to do the Earth Day stuff and I'm jealous they get bushes before me xD


I have my gates open so non TTers can come buy and see Leif if you wanna drop by? I am charging one NMT though.. sorry if that ruins it for ya


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> I have my gates open so non TTers can come buy and see Leif if you wanna drop by? I am charging one NMT though.. sorry if that ruins it for ya


It was sarcasm; I'm not actually mad.

I'm patient and can wait 5 hours to get my own bushes without having to be charged an entry fee to go get some myself lol


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 23, 2020)

I think People should be more worried about eBay more then time travelers buying bells tickets and Raymond on there for money.


----------



## Airen (Apr 23, 2020)

I time travel occasionally, for example to open up a plot so I can adopt a villager. I’m not traveling to tomorrow to unlock the event early. I don’t care about spoilers ever, even TV shows or movies. They’ve never bothered me. I LOVE seeing people’s towns who have TT’d because it gives me inspiration for my own town. 

I can’t remember if I TT’d in GC or WW but I definitely did in NL and I still loved the game whole heartedly. I don’t have an opinion on if people call it cheating or not.

In the end, I play the game the way I want and you play the game the way you want.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 23, 2020)

I think people need to focus on their own islands a bit more. So what if someone else is TTing. It doesn't and shouldn't affect anyone else but them.


----------



## Fey (Apr 23, 2020)

This is the most open-minded, respectful discussion I’ve seen on the topic, and I’m honestly glad OP made another thread. 

I do think that in a lot of cases, the perceived negativity toward TTers is completely blown out of proportion. Even in this thread, I’ve seen several posters describing why they _assume_ people hate time travelers, instead of letting those people speak for themselves. These posts can do real damage by creating a false narrative that both makes TTers feel victimized and non-TTers look awful. It drowns out people’s actual, often justified, opinions and undermines peaceful co-existence (in the thread/forum/community)

(To be clear, I don’t mean just any post that tries to answer the question from a non-tt perspective—I mean the ones that assume and exaggerate hostile intent and outlandish reasoning)


----------



## 90s_tripverse (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You just further prove my point.  It show that AC doesn't mean much to you, doesn't have an impact on your life since it just a game about cartoon animals.


Games don't HAVE to have an impact on your life; Uno didn't inspire me to create a novel series & Sims didn't teach me about the importance of family. Now you're just gatekeeping how people should be playing games in general.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Bunnzi said:


> Animal Crossing is literally a video game. I paid $90 for the game and I would like to play it how I want. This shouldn't be affecting you so personally.


Yeah, I use that argument as well every time I get banned. Nobody ever listen though...


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

Cant we all just get along?
JK no we cant


----------



## kurisu (Apr 23, 2020)

i think a lot of gamers are just more mad and salty in general nowadays. like look at scrubquotes on twitter, people get downright furious when they lose anything. like they want to be the best at something but it’s always someone else’s fault when someone else is better than them. not saying that timetravellers are “better” but they do definitely have a leg up and then people get slighted by that, even if it doesn’t affect them or they’re totally capable of doing it too but won’t because of their pride i guess. there’s no wrong way to play animal crossing, but there is one right way: the way that makes you happiest. if you’re not having fun regardless of how you play then what’s the point?


----------



## skylucario (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I said in general, not every TTers mistreat their animal like you for example.  But going by all the replies on this post so far, a lot of TTers don't care.  I mean one of the post even mention laughing at non-tters on twitter for attacking a TTers cause the TTers was abusing his villagers.
> 
> Just go on reddit, gamefaq, and youtube and see how nasty TTers are to their villager. Multiple people per day on various site post pictures of them digging hole, pitfall seed so that their villagers can't leave the house. Doing all sort of things to their "pixel".
> 
> I just don't see that with non-tters (I'm sure there are) but in general I just don't see it.



my friend, a non TT-er, made a fence around one of his villagers’ houses so she couldn’t leave. also hit her with a net. i’ve actually seen more non-TTers do that bc they’re impatient to get villagers they dislike to leave.

i understand your other points and while i disagree with you, i think some people are kind of twisting your words/taking issue with the wrong thing. i think the real issue here is that you don’t fully understand TTers’ perspectives and have as such latched onto the issues you have with them (bc you obvs have more easily identifiable negative feelings about TT than positive ones). that’s not necessarily your fault as no one can be expected to appreciate/fully understand opposing viewpoints all the time. i think you might feel more at peace if you *try*, though.

i could be wrong about this, in which case i apologise for...overdoing it? either way, i hope everyone here enjoys the update.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I mean people who TT are not going to care if other TT.....that kind of defeat the point otherwise.



My guy why does it affect you so deeply whether people time travel or not or how they treat their pixelated NPC's  you can sugarcoat your gatekeeping all you want but it's still gatekeeping


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

skylucario said:


> my friend, a non TT-er, made a fence around one of his villagers’ houses so she couldn’t leave. also hit her with a net. i’ve actually seen more non-TTers do that bc they’re impatient to get villagers they dislike to leave.
> 
> i understand your other points and while i disagree with you, i think some people are kind of twisting your words/taking issue with the wrong thing. i think the real issue here is that you don’t fully understand TTers’ perspectives and have as such latched onto the issues you have with them (bc you obvs have more easily identifiable negative feelings about TT than positive ones). that’s not necessarily your fault as no one can be expected to appreciate/fully understand opposing viewpoints all the time. i think you might feel more at peace if you *try*, though.
> 
> i could be wrong about this, in which case i apologise for...overdoing it? either way, i hope everyone here enjoys the update.





JustAWeavile said:


> My guy why does it affect you so deeply whether people time travel or not or how they treat their pixelated NPC's  you can sugarcoat your gatekeeping all you want but it's still gatekeeping



It doesn't affect me but it affect other so then it affect me.  Its really is a curse.  To actually care about other people when most people are just plain selfish.  Can't help how you're born.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 23, 2020)

What i want to know is why it suddenly because an issue when nh came out. Before everyone was like “heres my town, i hacked it so bamboo grows in the river and my town tree is on the beach” and almost everyone was perfectly happy about that. I posted a screenshot of maple on a bridge the day after nh came out and multiple people swore at me because i TTed lol. 

My assumption is that when the game is a bit older no one will care. I think a lot of people get mad that others get things before they do because of TT but once a calendar year has gone by at least and all of the non TTers have seen everything I think we’ll all go back to not caring.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

I love coming on TT discussion threads and seeing thelonewanderer putting time travelers down lol it's literally expected at this point.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

ScaryGhosts said:


> What i want to know is why it suddenly because an issue when nh came out. Before everyone was like “heres my town, i hacked it so bamboo grows in the river and my town tree is on the beach” and almost everyone was perfectly happy about that. I posted a screenshot of maple on a bridge the day after nh came out and multiple people swore at me because i TTed lol.
> 
> My assumption is that when the game is a bit older no one will care. I think a lot of people get mad that others get things before they do because of TT but once a calendar year has gone by at least and all of the non TTers have seen everything I think we’ll all go back to not caring.



Most of the TTers (who aren't Animal Crossing fans) (Which is none of the people here) that exploit and ruin the market are probably gone in a year, as there plenty of other games for them to latch on and ruin. So yeah probably in a year or two we will stop caring.  But then when a new AC game get release, it going to be the same thing over and over again.  

Nintendo sold out!  Say one thing and do another.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Krissi2197 said:


> I love coming on TT discussion threads and seeing thelonewanderer putting time travelers down lol it's literally expected at this point.



Like moth to a fly


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Most of the TTers (who aren't Animal Crossing fans) (Which is none of the people here) that exploit and ruin the market are probably gone in a year, as there plenty of other games for them to latch on and ruin. So yeah probably in a year or two we will stop caring.  But then when a new AC game get release, it going to be the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Nintendo sold out!  Say one thing and do another.
> 
> ...


Sorry for ruining the game you bought by playing the game i bought.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Like moth to a fly


The saying is like a moth to a flame my man lol


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> The saying is like a moth to a flame my man lol



For some reason moth to a fly sound right at the moment.  Do moth eat fly?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Most of the TTers (who aren't Animal Crossing fans) (Which is none of the people here) that exploit and ruin the market are probably gone in a year, as there plenty of other games for them to latch on and ruin. So yeah probably in a year or two we will stop caring.  But then when a new AC game get release, it going to be the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Nintendo sold out!  Say one thing and do another.




I TT and I've been a fan of the game since I was 5
I don't do it to "exploit the market" I do it because it's what personally makes me happy
I don't think it's okay to put people down for choosing how they play the game, calling people who obviously care about the game "not fans" is very rude. I respect your choice not to TT but there are better ways to handle things then shaming people who want to play the game, which they paid for, how they want.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Apr 23, 2020)

one thing i would like to mention is how those who don’t time travel still use this site. there are groups of people who don’t time travel and they buy/trade with people and that’s totally fine, but for those who are extremely defensive and or agressive about tting - going by the logic that time traveling is cheating, isn't also buying stuff from other players cheating? because if you’re supposed to go at the pace of the game you should only be getting items that are available to YOU or your friends during that same day. this coincides with villagers, different fruits, and even hybrids or unavailable flowers. that means you’re gaining access to things that wouldn’t be available to you or those you play with because it was achieved in means of time traveling. i just find it hypocritical if you’re here buying stuff from those who time travel and then criticize them for what they were able to provide for you. the whole point of this site is to be a generous and kind community that helps each other. i time travel, (i think that’s obvious from this post lol) but i don’t care if other people don’t! i actually have a lot of respect for those who don’t and i find myself not time traveling for days at time. however, i can respect that other people play and view things differently that me, but when you’re being agressive or malicious it just shows that you’re too immature to accept that people can think differently than you. animal crossing has been my escape from what’s going on similar to a lot of people here. just because we skip a few days doesn’t mean we don’t care about the game. just enjoy the game how you play it and let others enjoy it as well!


----------



## moonchu (Apr 23, 2020)

yah idk how we have to have this thread like every day. just let people play their game how they want to. it's really disheartening to see so many arguments on here when i just wanna talk about ac ;/ dang.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

peachesandicecream said:


> one thing i would like to mention is how those who don’t time travel still use this site. there are groups of people who don’t time travel and they buy/trade with people and that’s totally fine, but for those who are extremely defensive and or agressive about tting - going by the logic that time traveling is cheating, isn't also buying stuff from other players cheating? because if you’re supposed to go at the pace of the game you should only be getting items that are available to YOU or your friends during that same day. this coincides with villagers, different fruits, and even hybrids or unavailable flowers. that means you’re gaining access to things that wouldn’t be available to you or those you play with because it was achieved in means of time traveling. i just find it hypocritical if you’re here buying stuff from those who time travel and then criticize them for what they were able to provide for you. the whole point of this site is to be a generous and kind community that helps each other. i time travel, (i think that’s obvious from this post lol) but i don’t care if other people don’t! i actually have a lot of respect for those who don’t and i find myself not time traveling for days at time. however, i can respect that other people play and view things differently that me, but when you’re being agressive or malicious it just shows that you’re too immature to accept that people can think differently than you. animal crossing has been my escape from what’s going on similar to a lot of people here. just because we skip a few days doesn’t mean we don’t care about the game. just enjoy the game how you play it and let others enjoy it as well!



You are correct.  I don't trade with others unless it things I get can't on my own island.  Other non-tters feel differently from me and so I agree with you.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



moonchu said:


> yah idk how we have to have this thread like every day. just let people play their game how they want to. it's really disheartening to see so many arguments on here when i just wanna talk about ac ;/ dang.



People keep making threads, that why.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?
> 
> I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.
> 
> ...



“Would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?” I use to TT all the time, and never once did it kill my interest in the series. So yes, plenty still would, I’ve seen that. Nice job throwing everyone into a box.

This is the biggest example of gatekeeping I’ve seen in a while, you’ve got one hell of a superiority complex. You aren’t special just because “Lol I don’t change my date and time uwu”. Next.


----------



## anne17 (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its simple.  I'm not talking about folks on here but as the AC community as a whole, would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?
> 
> I know on gamefaq, a lot of TT would have never bought the game, quit, or move on. There already TTers on reddit, youtube, and gamefaq that are not happy that AC is base on real time and want to change the fundamental aspect of the game.
> 
> ...


This game is not a cult, and no one is required to have an undying devotion to it. Other people don't have as much free time to do it, other people don't want a long term project, for some people having a time lock is inconvenient and stressful. Oh, to be as holy and pious as thou.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Vintage Viola said:


> “Would Time Travelers still be interested in AC if TT didn't exist?” I use to TT all the time, and never once did it kill my interest in the series. So yes, plenty still would, I’ve seen that. Nice job throwing everyone into a box.
> 
> This is the biggest example of gatekeeping I’ve seen in a while, you’ve got one hell of a superiority complex. You aren’t special just because “Lol I don’t change my date and time uwu”. Next.



I suggest browsing gamefaq board if you think this is "gatekeeping".


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I suggest browsing gamefaq board if you think this is "gatekeeping".


It is, just because it isn’t as bad as what others say doesn’t mean it’s not gatekeeping. You made a bunch of bold assumptions based off of nothing but how you think people should be playing the game, and even said people aren’t true fans if they do it. Gatekeeping.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm all for "play the game how you want & have the most fun." My issue with TTing is something like what Ian Malcolm said in Jurassic Park, "_...it didn’t require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn’t earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don’t take any responsibility for it._" That's fine in a closed system of play; may not be my cup of tea, but you do you.

*However...* when you bring it out into the community, it's: 

1) an obvious advantage in any sort of trade situation 
2) an obvious advantage in any sort of "I'm showing off what I've built, collected and accomplished" situation 

Which are both fundamental aspects of the community. TTers can and do take advantage of non-TTers in the community. I don't think it's  malicious at all, and maybe no one on either side of the equation are upset, but that imbalance is inherent, and ethically, it's a little shaky.

Aside from that, it's an obvious exploitation of technicalities that are not even part of the game, and the designers have openly stated they are opposed to it.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Vintage Viola said:


> It is, just because it isn’t as bad as what others say doesn’t mean it’s not gatekeeping. You made a bunch of bold assumptions based off of nothing but how you think people should be playing the game, and even said people aren’t true fans if they do it. Gatekeeping.



Definition of Gatekeeping - *Gatekeeping* is the process through which information is filtered for dissemination, whether for publication, broadcasting, the Internet, or some other mode of communication. The academic theory of gatekeeping is founded in multiple fields of study, including communication studies, journalism, political science, and sociology.[1] It was originally focused on the mass media with its few-to-many dynamic but now gatekeeping theory also addresses face-to-face communication and the many-to-many dynamic inherent in the Internet.  

Umm...what exactly is it I'm gatekeeping?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Definition of Gatekeeping - *Gatekeeping* is the process through which information is filtered for dissemination, whether for publication, broadcasting, the Internet, or some other mode of communication. The academic theory of gatekeeping is founded in multiple fields of study, including communication studies, journalism, political science, and sociology.[1] It was originally focused on the mass media with its few-to-many dynamic but now gatekeeping theory also addresses face-to-face communication and the many-to-many dynamic inherent in the Internet.
> 
> Umm...what exactly is it I'm gatekeeping?



Gatekeeping defined in the sense of _gaming_ - *Gatekeeping* is the act of attempting to control, and usually limit, general access to something. More or less, discouraging people from calling themselves gamers or implying they haven't done enough to be a gamer is *gatekeeping*.

So with that, you can answer your own question.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Definition of Gatekeeping - *Gatekeeping* is the process through which information is filtered for dissemination, whether for publication, broadcasting, the Internet, or some other mode of communication. The academic theory of gatekeeping is founded in multiple fields of study, including communication studies, journalism, political science, and sociology.[1] It was originally focused on the mass media with its few-to-many dynamic but now gatekeeping theory also addresses face-to-face communication and the many-to-many dynamic inherent in the Internet.
> 
> Umm...what exactly is it I'm gatekeeping?


There's no arguing with these people. There's never a right answer and especially when more then half of TBT TTs nowadays. They'll make you out to be a monster and there's no amount of arguing/explaining that will change that.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 23, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> *However...* when you bring it out into the community, it's:
> 
> 1) an obvious advantage in any sort of trade situation
> 2) an obvious advantage in any sort of "I'm showing off what I've built, collected and accomplished" situation
> ...


Can you specify what situations that TTers are "taking advantage" of non-TTers? What is it EXACTLY that TTers are going to take advantage of, exploiting or otherwise with non-TTers? 

As someone mentioned before non-TTers that trade and buy on forums like this can have just as much of an advantage when it comes to collecting more items and diys than they would feasibly have with their playtime. If anything, quite a few non-TTers rely on TTers help with getting access to certain items they want.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2020)

I have to say, the fact that some people are bothered by how others play their games is very worrisome. Unless if they are causing problems for everybody else (like hacking, vandalizing, or bullying), nobody should be allowed to care about how others play their games. You are allowed to choose who can trade with you and who cannot, but you shouldn’t be bothered by how others play their game. It’s just as bad as (or even worse than) to be militant against it to exploit features for your personal gain.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Larimar said:


> non-TTers rely on TTers help with getting access to certain items they want.


A lot of people like myself don't realize the other is a TTer. Selling things or turnips prices that you TTd for should be marked with a big ol stamp saying so. That way we know if we're buying quality instead of (whatever the cool kids are calling TTers nowadays)

This is why I barely buy online anymore. Never know what item has been TTed to obtain

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> You are allowed to choose who can trade with you and who cannot, but you shouldn’t be bothered by how others play their game.


Sure but it can be hard to know what is TTed and what's not. I think TT sellers should be open about their unnatural "habbits" before they sell to unexpected people. It should be mandatory that all TTed items are marked as so


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 23, 2020)

Larimar said:


> What is it EXACTLY that TTers are going to take advantage of, exploiting or otherwise with non-TTers?



Time. 

Pretty straightforward. *Time* is the currency of Animal Crossing. Time-traveling is literally fabricating that currency.


----------



## axo (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Definition of Gatekeeping - *Gatekeeping* is the process through which information is filtered for dissemination, whether for publication, broadcasting, the Internet, or some other mode of communication. The academic theory of gatekeeping is founded in multiple fields of study, including communication studies, journalism, political science, and sociology.[1] It was originally focused on the mass media with its few-to-many dynamic but now gatekeeping theory also addresses face-to-face communication and the many-to-many dynamic inherent in the Internet.
> 
> Umm...what exactly is it I'm gatekeeping?


surely you don't really think this is what gatekeeping means... unless you're a communications major, normal people are not talking about this when they say gatekeeping. quite simply, gatekeeping (in terms of a fandom, which is what this is) is when you try set rules or guidelines that limit or exclude others from participating. you are gatekeeping. you're saying that those who don't play the same way as you are not playing, they are cheating.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> A lot of people like myself don't realize the other is a TTer. Selling things or turnips prices that you TTd for should be marked with a big ol stamp saying so. That way we know if we're buying quality instead of (whatever the cool kids are calling TTers nowadays)
> 
> This is why I barely buy online anymore. Never know what item has been TTed to obtain


I respect that's your personal preference so I won't try to change your mind, but if you don't mind me asking... what difference does it make? :O If you're going out of your way to get an item from someone else that you can't get yourself, you're already at the step of doing so. Why does it matter if the item is from a TTer? 

I 100% understand not wanting items that are hacked or otherwise, but items received sooner from TTing are nowhere on that level and put your game at no risk


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 23, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have to say, the fact that some people are bothered by how others play their games is very worrisome.



I'm not at all bothered by how others play their games, I'm bothered by the effect it has on the community they want to participate in.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 23, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> Time.
> 
> Pretty straightforward. *Time* is the currency of Animal Crossing. Time-traveling is literally fabricating that currency.


That... doesn't really answer my question. I'm not trying to be condescending or anything, I'm genuinely confused by what youre trying to get at


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 23, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> It just doesn't make any sense to me. On the older games it wasn't an issue. People played how they saw fit and nobody batted an eye. Now ever since New Horizons came out, I've seen people get genuinely mad at other players for simply choosing to time travel on their island. What's with the animosity? Why can't we allow people to play how they want on a game that they paid $60+ for without publicly shaming them if their way doesn't match ours? For a game that's supposed to have the friendliest community due to the non-competitive nature of the game, it sure does have one of the most toxic communities I've seen in recent years. Let's try and discuss this like adults. Please no insults. Let's try to keep this thread up
> 
> PS. Stay on topic. My last thread got taken down because a few immature users decided to derail the topic and start debating about pizza. You will get reported to a mod/admin if you can't respect this thread


Yea i agree with a lot of responses here, seems like people just like yelling and telling others what to do bc it gets em off


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I respect that's your personal preference so I won't try to change your mind, but if you don't mind me asking... what difference does it make? :O If you're going out of your way to get an item from someone else that you can't get yourself, you're already at the step of doing so. Why does it matter if the item is from a TTer?
> 
> I 100% understand not wanting items that are hacked or otherwise, but items received sooner from TTing are nowhere on that level and put your game at no risk


Because buying from TTers encourages people to TT. I'm not giving them my business as my silent way of protesting. It's like when buying meat that used chemicals. Both them and TTers are never open about their methods and that needs to be changed.


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 23, 2020)

I will


randomforeignguy said:


> Yea i agree with a lot of responses here, seems like people just like yelling and telling others what to do bc it gets em off


 say also spoilers are a serious issue pls dont spoil the game for non tters


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> Because buying from TTers encourages people to TT. I'm not giving them my business as my silent way of protesting. It's like when buying meat that used chemicals. Both them and TTers are never open open their methods and that needs to be changed.


Please don't compare actual real life situations to a simulation game with talking animals lol

Silently protesting will get you nowhere and won't stop people from TTing, just like BUYING from TTers will encourage non-TTers to TT. I haven't time traveled and yet I've been buying items left and right out the butt from people who most likely TT'd... Guess what. Still don't want to TT.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 23, 2020)

Bruh, you all still talking about this?


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 23, 2020)

This is getting way off topic lol


----------



## a potato (Apr 23, 2020)

I think the discourse might be extra heated this time because there isn't an "official" time travel setting; Isabelle no longer mentions it directly, so it seems more cheaty. I don't do it myself, but that's just a preference.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Bruh, you all still talking about this?


People won't shut the hell up and people won't stop making threads like these. Logging in to TBT with this daily trainwreck really makes me wish we all mind our own business like in New Leaf lol.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Please don't compare actual real life situations to a simulation game with talking animals lol


I will because I was comparing the salesman and not the game. Businesses should be honest about their goods.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> I will because I was comparing the salesman and not the game. Businesses should be honest about their goods.


If you want to be a purist then don't trade in this game at all. If you want to get items, fruits, etc the "genuine" way, don't trade with anybody. Because if you trade, you cheat because if it isn't in your shops or your mystery islands on those given days, you don't deserve to have those items and if you buy them from anyone else then you're cheating, regardless if you TT or not.

See how stupid that logic sounds?


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 23, 2020)

If you don't time travel, it doesn't mean you have to be on a high horse about it. The fact the same people are always in these threads demonizing others is ridiculous. No one actually cares if you don't time travel.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't like the idea of Time Traveling, so I don't do it. I can't do anything about how others play the game, so I don't let it bother me.


----------



## axo (Apr 23, 2020)

umeiko said:


> If you don't time travel, it doesn't mean you have to be on a high horse about it. The fact the same people are always in these threads demonizing others is ridiculous. No one actually cares if you don't time travel.


some of these people have such a superiority complex about not time-traveling, it's a little concerning.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> If you want to be a purist then don't trade in this game at all. If you want to get items, fruits, etc the "genuine" way, don't trade with anybody. Because if you trade, you cheat because if it isn't in your shops or your mystery islands on those given days, you don't deserve to have those items and if you buy them from anyone else then you're cheating, regardless if you TT or not.
> 
> See how stupid that logic sounds?


I was talking about TTd goods and not multiplayer goods. I don't do much trading anyways because nobody is honest about TTing when they're selling


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> I was talking about TTd goods and not multiplayer goods. I don't do much trading anyways because nobody is honest about TTing when they're selling


If you are going to let the way other people play the game ruin your game experience that much where you barely trade with anyone then that's your choice. That doesn't give you the right to complain about it because you're CHOOSING this. It isn't being forced on you.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 23, 2020)

Larimar said:


> That... doesn't really answer my question. I'm not trying to be condescending or anything, I'm genuinely confused by what youre trying to get at



Say a non-TTer spends 50 hours accumulating 60 NMT and then trades those 60 NMT to a TTer who spent 5 hours farming up an A or S tier villager. Then does it again. And again. And again. Not at all equitable, but if everyone's happy, no harm no foul. 

Still, ethically shaky and why (along with the simple fact of it being a non-game, verboten exploit) I don't dig on TTing.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> some of these people have such a superiority complex about not time-traveling, it's a little concerning.


I also like how someone was vagueposting saying there's no such thing as someone not flaunting their complex then there's people literally celebrating the patch changes because "lol TTers get owned xd" when it affects the non-TTers more badly. Pretty cringe tbh. Imagine blindly hating a group of people that you can't see the full on ramifications on the interest and turnip nerf. LOL. Now non-TTers have to rely on scorp/tarantula grind + Flick/CJ to get decent bells without any downsides due to the inevitable price hike on turnip entry fees.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm still trying to figure out how non TTer's buying from TTer's is a bad thing, but that's just me.
Lowkey wanna jump in on the discussion since I'm trying to hoard bells* but...


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> If you are going to let the way other people play the game ruin your game experience that much where you barely trade with anyone then that's your choice. That doesn't give you the right to complain about it because you're CHOOSING this. It isn't being forced on you.


The only thing I'm complaining about is the lack of honesty. If you're selling TTd items/turnip prices then you should let people know


----------



## axo (Apr 23, 2020)

Maiana said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how non TTer's buying from TTer's is a bad thing, but that's just me.
> Lowkey wanna jump in on the discussion since I'm trying to hoard TBT but...


same, i've been getting in on all these controversial discussions trying to rack up TBT and get a username change, i think it's working


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> The only thing I'm complaining about is the lack of honesty. If you're selling TTd items/turnip prices then you should let people know



what about the people who buying items on eBay and don’t tell you about it


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

GaudiestLewis said:


> what about the people who buying items on eBay and don’t tell you about it


Same exact problem and I'm not going to support the dishonesty


----------



## Larimar (Apr 23, 2020)

Maiana said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how non TTer's buying from TTer's is a bad thing, but that's just me.
> Lowkey wanna jump in on the discussion since I'm trying to hoard bells* but...


As much as I wish we wouldnt have this conversation anymore, it's probably for the best to keep at least one thread on this active or pinned to avoid the same topic being made on a new thread, starting the discussion all over again x'D I swear we've all already said everything there is to be said like 3 Timetraveling threads ago. At least if theres one active then people wont feel like putting in their thoughts all over again.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 23, 2020)

Larimar said:


> As much as I wish we wouldnt have this conversation anymore, it's probably for the best to keep at least one thread on this active or pinned to avoid the same topic being made on a new thread, starting the discussion all over again x'D I swear we've all already said everything there is to be said like 3 Timetraveling threads ago. At least if theres one active then people wont feel like putting in their thoughts all over again.


For sure. A few days ago I definitely saw a bunch, but they sometimes died overnight and the controversy would spring up again when someone creates another thread about it. I honestly thought it's good that we're having this conversation, but reading the replies can be draining loool - I think we all need to come together and realize that we all (should be) enjoying the game in our own way and let people play how they want to play. _When you mind your own business, life is way less stressful._


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 23, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> I'm not at all bothered by how others play their games, I'm bothered by the effect it has on the community they want to participate in.



It has effected the community in a odd way. It's strange that being against time traveling instantly labels a person as a gate keeper and that they a throwing a a tantrum. Which is not the case. People are just concerned for the spirit of the community and animal crossing series. You have players who like playing it long term and players who like to time travel and gain the maximum amount of resources in the least amount of time. 

Personally I don't like time travelers who do this, but it's up to them how they want to play the game, i just find it sad how people who do this can't take ownership of the social stigma surrounding their actions without blaming something else or coming up with a petty justification. That's what disappoints me the most of the situation.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Larimar said:


> I respect that's your personal preference so I won't try to change your mind, but if you don't mind me asking... what difference does it make? :O If you're going out of your way to get an item from someone else that you can't get yourself, you're already at the step of doing so. Why does it matter if the item is from a TTer?
> 
> I 100% understand not wanting items that are hacked or otherwise, but items received sooner from TTing are nowhere on that level and put your game at no risk



Does everything have to do with risk, it about core principle.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 23, 2020)

Maiana said:


> For sure. A few days ago I definitely saw a bunch, but they sometimes died overnight and the controversy would spring up again when someone creates another thread about it. I honestly thought it's good that we're having this conversation, but reading the replies can be draining loool - I think we all need to come together and realize that we all (should be) enjoying the game in our own way and let people play how they want to play. _When you mind your own business, life is way less stressful._


Agreed!! :> I understand the passion and spirit people have for this game, and as dismissive as this sounds, it really is just a game. A decorative life-sim at that. And even if playing with other people is a big deal to the experience, It's plenty easy to find people online with common ground to play with if you dont want to interact with certain other people!! tI's so easy to simply curate your own experience, there's no need to attack others for how they play and experience the game with others. They literally cannot affect you or your game if you simply choose to not interact with them.

And even if it's the economy people are worried about, once again, theres plenty of groups popping up (or even start your own) that like to share with the community and each other with as little cost and hang-ups as possible.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Instead of fighting with each other, we should be all teaming up against the real "hackers" and "cheaters": the people who hack the game and use duping. They're the real problem here. I think we're all getting side tracked.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 23, 2020)

My own largest problem is with those TTers who go "This game is terrible, I've finished everything already, there's nothing to do".
This game is not designed to be TT'd through. Nintendo is releasing content in patches, and to time travel you need to change the Switch settings, not the game settings.
I have absolutely no problem with people who want to time travel - it's their game, they can play it how they want, even if that way is not how the game was designed to be.
It becomes a problem when those people turn around and start trying to drag down the game for being "terrible" because they've hit a slow point, because they played the game in a way that isn't meant to happen.
Play how you want, just understand that the game doesn't cater to your playstyle. Don't try and drag the game down because of your choice to TT.
(Of course this doesn't apply to all TTers)


----------



## axo (Apr 23, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> My own largest problem is with those TTers who go "This game is terrible, I've finished everything already, there's nothing to do".
> This game is not designed to be TT'd through. Nintendo is releasing content in patches, and to time travel you need to change the Switch settings, not the game settings.
> I have absolutely no problem with people who want to time travel - it's their game, they can play it how they want, even if that way is not how the game was designed to be.
> It becomes a problem when those people turn around and start trying to drag down the game for being "terrible" because they've hit a slow point, because they played the game in a way that isn't meant to happen.
> ...


i think that's fair, but it's not like TTing isn't built right into the game. i think the game was designed to be played however you want to play it, as long as that way brings you enjoyment. I do agree that it's a little tiring to hear "this game is unfinished" or "this game is boring" from people who TTd through everything, but if that's the way they want to play, that's fine by me. (though it doesn't sound like TTing didn't bring them any joy)


----------



## Marte (Apr 23, 2020)

The only reason why time traveling bugged me was at the very start when everyone had just gotten the game. I felt like I had to pretty much stay away from the forum and other ac related places because I would get spoilers right off the bat. But honestly I can’t be mad about that, because those who posted spoilers was probably just as hyped and happy about the game as I was, and probably didn’t think about what the posts contained.
So the only downside was that I wasn’t able to talk as much about the game on forums etc. and share my excitement as much unless I wanted spoilers like the upgraded shop, the museum as so on. 

But now that we are one month into the game and the updates are happening regularly I don’t mind it anymore (unless I see a spoiler for may and june, pls don’t lol).

Long story short - play as you want, but please be considerate when posting stuff that can contain stuff that you know wont appear for many of us as fast (like the wedding event stuff). 

But do understand thatI don’t look down on TTers (I tt-ed like crazy in NL). You are all awesome!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> i think that's fair, but it's not like TTing isn't built right into the game. i think the game was designed to be played however you want to play it, as long as that way brings you enjoyment. I do agree that it's a little tiring to hear "this game is unfinished" or "this game is boring" from people who TTd through everything, but if that's the way they want to play, that's fine by me. (though it doesn't sound like TTing didn't bring them any joy)



TT isn't build into the game.  You can't TT in game, you have to close the game and then TT.  So please don't give false reason.


----------



## axo (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> TT isn't build into the game.  You can't TT in game, you have to close the game and then TT.  So please don't give false reason.


sorry, i should've been more clear. in previous games, it was built directly in. actually i'm curious, since you called yourself an animal crossing veteran earlier, did you have a problem with TT in previous games when it literally was built into the game?


----------



## kemdi (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> TT isn't build into the game.  You can't TT in game, you have to close the game and then TT.  So please don't give false reason.


In all previous entries, TT options were literally built into the game. Its been streamlined to only sync with the system clock in the Switch version, not because of anything to do with TTers, but because unlike all the other entries, the save data is now tied to the system hardware itself, rather than on a cartridge or memory card.


----------



## Thyl (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow, the first pages of this thread were hard to read. No matter how you disagree with each other, going personal level and being overall immature is a yikes. What seems to be the problem in this thread is that some people take arguments against TT way too personally. Even if someone does disagree with your opinion, it does not mean personal vendetta against you as an individual, and expressing dislike is not harassment or bullying. It is just an opinion, even if it did disagree with you. If bad language is used then it is a different situation of course, but it rarely gets fixed by answering bad manners with bad manners.

My stance on time travellers is that as long as they do not spoil stuff I do not have problems with them. The individuals who do spoil earn my well deserved dislike.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

My only issue is that I see some items that players obtain via TT (like the things mom sends you in the mail) sold for ridiculous amounts of bells or NMT's.
Also, some people are a bit dishonest about TT'ing and it's quite evident. I've seen people post photos of their perfect islands and houses after just a few days of playing the game and that was quite fishy to me.

Personally, I don't TT, because it ruins the fun for me and I know that I'd get bored and burned out if I played through 10 days worth of in-game days in just one day. 
I also DO think that Nintendo are trying to discourage TT through those updates as you can no longer TT to certain events, etc., and obviously, it's not really an in-built game feature anymore.


----------



## anne17 (Apr 23, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> I'm all for "play the game how you want & have the most fun." My issue with TTing is something like what Ian Malcolm said in Jurassic Park, "_...it didn’t require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn’t earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don’t take any responsibility for it._" That's fine in a closed system of play; may not be my cup of tea, but you do you.
> 
> *However...* when you bring it out into the community, it's:
> 
> ...


I would disagree because this *is* an option open to everyone, you might not like it, but anyone could time travel to even the score, it's not like they truly have an unfair advantage considering others *could* put themselves in the same situation, they just don't want to.


----------



## neverqueen (Apr 23, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> 1) an obvious advantage in any sort of trade situation



uh, who cares? there is zero real life value to in-game items or bells except for what is personally perceived, regardless of RMT.



GEEBRASS said:


> 2) an obvious advantage in any sort of "I'm showing off what I've built, collected and accomplished" situation



i have seen so many thinkpieces about this exact line of thinking. why is it that so many people feel inadequate based on other people's progress? it's not a stranger's job to look out for your feelings, and it's not that you can't also achieve a similar aesthetic/collection/whatever compared to time travellers, it will just take you longer. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Thyl said:


> Wow, the first pages of this thread were hard to read. No matter how you disagree with each other, going personal level and being overall immature is a yikes. What seems to be the problem in this thread is that some people take arguments against TT way too personally. Even if someone does disagree with your opinion, it does not mean personal vendetta against you as an individual, and expressing dislike is not harassment or bullying. It is just an opinion, even if it did disagree with you. If bad language is used then it is a different situation of course, but it rarely gets fixed by answering bad manners with bad manners.
> 
> My stance on time travellers is that as long as they do not spoil stuff I do not have problems with them. The individuals who do spoil earn my well deserved dislike.


people are likely to take it personally when some users are comparing TTers to real life businesses/business owners who routinely exploit the law for profit at the expense of the environment/communities/etc.  TTing is not even remotely comparable to real humanitarian and ecological issues, and it's farcical to even attempt the parallel.

ftr, if you're free to dislike these people, then they are free to dislike you.


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

Reality check, its a video game.
I feel like everybody needs to stop worrying about other peoples files on a kids game.


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 23, 2020)

I see at least ten times as many pro-TT people as anti-TT people. Maybe thirty times.

Some of these pro-TT people are hostile and "toxic" to anyone who chooses not to TT, regardless of whether they've ever told or even asked others not to TT.

The claims of anti-TT people being a bad element in the community don't even begin to hold up to scrutiny, to me. I'm honestly beyond puzzled how people even continue to claim such with a straight face.


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)

flurrybuster said:


> I see at least ten times as many pro-TT people as anti-TT people. Maybe thirty times.
> 
> Some of these pro-TT people are hostile and "toxic" to anyone who chooses not to TT, regardless of whether they've ever told or even asked others not to TT.
> 
> The claims of anti-TT people being a bad element in the community don't even begin to hold up to scrutiny, to me. I'm honestly beyond puzzled how people even continue to claim such with a straight face.


I see quite the contrary


----------



## chibski (Apr 24, 2020)

People get mad if they see themselves doing something the "right way", but aren't getting as far as people doing it the "wrong way". I didn't used to time travel, but started to because it was too annoying waiting for infrastructure changes. I don't time travel to complete events quickly or finish all my collections and to be honest I don't really understand why people do that, but they paid $60 for this game so they get to play it the way they want to. The game devs have said themselves they don't consider it cheating, so people that claim it is are just being unnecessarily rude. My sister doesn't time travel and claims it makes her morally superior to me, but at the end of the day it's just a game that doesn't matter in the long run.


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)

chibski said:


> People get mad if they see themselves doing something the "right way", but aren't getting as far as people doing it the "wrong way". I didn't used to time travel, but started to because it was too annoying waiting for infrastructure changes. I don't time travel to complete events quickly or finish all my collections and to be honest I don't really understand why people do that, but they paid $60 for this game so they get to play it the way they want to. The game devs have said themselves they don't consider it cheating, so people that claim it is are just being unnecessarily rude. My sister doesn't time travel and claims it makes her morally superior to me, but at the end of the day it's just a game that doesn't matter in the long run.


Anybody that is going to put themselves on a pedestal because you time travel, is morally inferior.


----------



## chibski (Apr 24, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Anybody that is going to put themselves on a pedestal above you because you time travel, is morally inferior.


I think she's upset because even though we got the game at the same time, I've progressed a lot further than she has. But imo that doesn't even have to do with me time travelling - I just play a lot more than she does. Every group of people in any situation will find a subgroup to scapegoat when things don't go their way, so I try not to get offended.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Kids game.


Kids aren't ready for the existential baggage that comes with time travel, world lines, dimensional travel, paradoxes, rewriting, etc. The question "why are we here" often comes up our normal day to day lives and time travel steps it up a notch by timings it by ∞. That's what happens when us mortals take control of the power of the universe. We can't be exposing our children to the world of time traveling or they'll risk their Innocence.

Anyways, TT is bad and stuff. Don't @ me


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)

Zura said:


> Kids aren't ready for the existential baggage that comes with time travel, world lines, dimensional travel, paradoxes, rewriting, etc. The question "why are we here" often comes up our normal day to day lives and time travel steps it up a notch by timings it by ∞. That's what happens when us mortals take control of the power of the universe. We can't be exposing our children to the world of time traveling or they'll risk their Innocence.
> 
> Anyways, TT is bad and stuff. Don't @ me


@Zura totally stole this: ∞


----------



## chibski (Apr 24, 2020)

flurrybuster said:


> I see at least ten times as many pro-TT people as anti-TT people. Maybe thirty times.
> 
> Some of these pro-TT people are hostile and "toxic" to anyone who chooses not to TT, regardless of whether they've ever told or even asked others not to TT.
> 
> The claims of anti-TT people being a bad element in the community don't even begin to hold up to scrutiny, to me. I'm honestly beyond puzzled how people even continue to claim such with a straight face.


While I have seen people advocate for time travel if someone is struggling with something (getting a villager to move out, not waking up in time for turnips, etc), I've never seen a time traveler be openly hostile to a non-TTer. I'm not trying to discount your experiences since I believe you're telling the truth, but anti-TT posts quite often come up in lots of different AC communities. I only discovered this website a couple days ago, but I frequent discord, reddit, and other forums that debate TTing way too much. These debates wouldn't even show up if there weren't so many vocal anti-TTers. Like I mentioned above from my personal experience, I've been shunned by my own sister for TTing just to do construction more quickly and complete events I wasn't able to (see: cherry blossoms). I had a friend refuse to visit my island when she figured out I was a day ahead of her so my game was "ruined" and not "pure" anymore. I just don't understand why TT is such a big deal in the AC community. In other games it's actively encouraged and upvoted in different forums when people figure out different things you can do with it. Not to mention that nothing people do in their own game affects you - people should be able to play the game they bought the way they want to. Again, no hard feelings, but like what @Infinity said, everything I've experienced has been exactly the opposite of what you said.


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 24, 2020)

chibski said:


> Not to mention that nothing people do in their own game affects you


Animal Crossing is closer to Guild Wars 1, an MMORPG, than it is to a traditional single-player game. People play in their own instances which they can invite others to join them in, and very few people play it entirely alone (though it is an entirely viable option).

If you were suggesting people should be free to TT as long as they never play with any other people, your argument would make sense. But virtually no one does that. People sell and trade and gift items which were attained through TTing, and use Bells and NMTs they only have because of TTing to buy others' goods and services.

This affects everyone who plays online, or with a friend who plays online, or with a friend with a friend who plays online...

In any other online game, people who use equivalent exploits get banned, without question and sometimes without appeal.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2020)

Let's face it, there's villains on both sides. Some anti-TT can be just plain rude and so can the people for TTing. I think it's more prevalent to see TTers pounce and gang up on the anti considering there's just a lot more TTers here. Trust me I'm also real tired of the copy and pasted post about the "evil anti establishment trying to control us" but we can't judge one side by the actions of the few.

I can't see why we can't be civilized without trying to actively destroy the other side. Besides, at this point arguing is doing absolutely nothing,  not a single person has ever changed their mind and never will. We might as well be throwing away our time into a fire. Just let people have their own opinions whether it's for or against. Gezz


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)

flurrybuster said:


> Animal Crossing is closer to Guild Wars 1, an MMORPG, than it is to a traditional single-player game. People play in their own instances which they can invite others to join them in, and very few people play it entirely alone (though it is an entirely viable option).
> 
> If you were suggesting people should be free to TT as long as they never play with any other people, your argument would make sense. But virtually no one does that. People sell and trade and gift items which were attained through TTing, and use Bells and NMTs they only have because of TTing to buy others' goods and services.
> 
> ...


If you cant beat em, Join em.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2020)

Infinity said:


> If you cant beat em, Join em.


"You either die an anti TTer or live long enough to see yourself become a TTer"


----------



## Thyl (Apr 24, 2020)

What baffles me is that people here keep mentioning Twitter and Reddit.

This forum is not Twitter or Reddit. If you wanna fight against the discrimination in Twitter and Reddit, then do these posts there. Making tons of posts like this saying how TTers are bullied is in vain when majority here is totally fine with TTing.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2020)

Thyl said:


> What baffles me is that people here keep mentioning Twitter and Reddit.
> 
> This forum is not Twitter or Reddit. If you wanna fight against the discrimination in Twitter and Reddit, then do these posts there. Making tons of posts like this saying how TTers are bullied is in vain when majority here is totally fine with TTing.


More then half of the community here TTs. Anti is definitely the minority


----------



## Thyl (Apr 24, 2020)

Zura said:


> More then half of the community here TTs. Anti is definitely the minority


Even most non-TTs here seem completely fine with it. Unless saying opinions in mature, non offensive way is considered bullying, then I have only seen handful of actually rude anti-TTs. And those people deserve to be called out in my opinion.

But putting people in radical groups of "purists" and thinking all TTs are spoiling, economic ruining brats is just wrong. If you wanna call out an individual for their bad actions, do so, but don't generalize people if you don't yourself wanna be generalized.


----------



## Saaga (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m too lazy to find and edit my previous message regarding the subject, so I’m just going to summaries what I had wanted to say about TT.

Some people say that TT ruined the economy. Wasn’t it actually done by dupers via glitch that caused bells to ”meaningless” due inlimited money gained by selling duped items such as crowns, tarantulas and ACNH Switches? I think it is wrong to point fingers at TTs in this regard.

The only complaint I may have for time travelers is that by time traveling to certain seasons they may get access to items that are only available during that season. One special item that comes to mind is the winter furisode which is a very fancy looking kimono with white neck muffler. But what they can’t actually get before hand is the seasonal updates, so they have to wait for those just like non-TTs. I’m most likely going to get spoiled by dataminers than TTs. The only way to avoid spoilers at this point is to quit internet some time. 

So technically there isn’t actually no downsides besides turnip rotting and your daily NMT from the ABD resetting all over again. I don’t know if villagers remark time traveling like they did in the previous games. In theory, it only affects the game of the player. I don’t like the aspect of TT, but I can understand why people do it. It is tedious to wait actual few days for a store upgrade or villager moving in-out, and you want to be with ASAP in order to focus on other things.  Yes, you are free to do whatever you want to a game you bought as long as it doesn’t affect others.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't really care whether or not people TT, I ended up doing a little bit of TTing because I wrecked my town terraforming and I needed to get it fixed asap. I don't see Animal crossing as a competitive game and it's also not my place to tell anyone else how to play. It doesn't seem like that many spoilers are going to be an issue for much longer since new things and events are still getting put in but I'm not worried about getting things spoiled.


----------



## Angelwatch (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m not reading all 12 pages.  I’m just throwing out my opinion.

I don’t care if people TT on their own games but I don’t do it.  For me AC is something to play and enjoy over a long period of time.  It’s not about instant gratification but a sense of accomplishment over the long term as I build my island up the way I want.  

Sure, I could TT and make billions on bells, force out all unwanted villagers, recruit my perfect crew, and so on.  But then I’d be pretty bored a week later with nothing left to accomplish.


----------



## Lars (Apr 24, 2020)

i personally don't have a problem with you or someone else time traveling.
( heck, i even profited off of it back in the new leaf era )

however,..
i do think it defeats the point of the game.
you see, the way is see animal crossing since i started playing it, is a ''life simulator''.
you have to live day by day, pulling weeds, chopping trees, catching bugs or fish, or various other things.
just like real life, and in real life you can't time travel to the future to get a certain something, and i think the same rule should apply here in these games.
that's why i never time travel, the way i see it, it is about  the journey playing this game, instead of trying to be the first to collect everything and have the town the way you want it.
that'' why i think a lot of you stop playing the game after a short while.
you already did everything in like a month, while i basically am just getting started, and will have more ( or at least longer ) enjoyment of the game, since i saver it, and i wait until it is Christmas to see what toy day will be like. ( or the other holidays )

but that is just me.
( and no, i'm not saying i am better than you for not time travelling, or anything like that )


----------



## Envy (Apr 24, 2020)

I think time-traveling is a fast ticket to get bored with the game, but that's just my opinion. I actually don't care what other people do with their game.

I only care when I watch a video on YouTube and that person has time-traveled and has random items from other seasons. That makes me feel a little peeved I didn't get to see those for the first time myself. But the game has Southern Hemisphere, so there will be different seasons present at once even without TTing.

I just mean I was watching a video and an item clearly from New Year's showed up. I can't understand why people find that fun, but to each their own.


----------



## Athros (Apr 24, 2020)

EDIT: nvm.


----------



## mystery (Apr 24, 2020)

For me it’s because I used to in wild world and new horizons and found it ruined my experience so I try to avoid it in all forms for animal crossing.

The only other problems I see are when it’s used specifically to inflate what little economy this game has as long as people aren’t doing it with that sole purpose and respect that not everyone wants to know what diy will be released in the fall before it’s out in either hemisphere I can’t think of a legitimate reason anyone should care what people do on there own game.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 24, 2020)

Zura said:


> I can't see why we can't be civilized without trying to actively destroy the other side. Besides, at this point arguing is doing absolutely nothing,  not a single person has ever changed their mind and never will. We might as well be throwing away our time into a fire. Just let people have their own opinions whether it's for or against. Gezz



Actually, I have changed my anti-TT mindset that I had in New Leaf since NH came out. Probably because of debates in these types of threads.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 24, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Actually, I have changed my anti-TT mindset that I had in New Leaf since NH came out. Probably because of debates in these types of threads.



I'm actually the same way. I don't like to go into a situation with the mindset of "only my way is the right way and everyone else is wrong and dumb!". While I do have a firm set of ideals and beliefs, I love it when I'm able to learn from others and grow and evolve as a person.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 24, 2020)

The only part of TTing that could affect other people's game is inflation of the economy for people who use forums like this for trading/buying/selling. It's not a play style I find fun so I don't do it but why should I care about whether or not other people do.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 25, 2020)

I swear Anti-TT'rs are like those angry Karen's who attack the manager and then cry victim when they get tackled by security. Basically what I'm getting at is Anti-TT'rs will throw shade and make condescending remarks towards TT'rs but when the TT'rs get sick of it and finally tell them off, the non-TT'rs like to play victim and say TT'rs are the hostile ones. At least that's what I've noticed. TT'rs just wanna play how they want in peace and for the Anti-TT'rs to mind their business. But Non-TT'rs like to call self-defence an "attack"


----------



## kasane (Apr 26, 2020)

play the game however you want, so long as you don't openly flex/brag about all the seasonal items that you get from tt'ing 6 months into the future. then again we are one month in since the release of the game, i'm sure that after march 2021 a lot of anti-tt people just won't care anymore


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 26, 2020)

kasane said:


> play the game however you want, so long as you don't openly flex/brag about all the seasonal items that you get from tt'ing 6 months into the future. then again we are one month in since the release of the game, i'm sure that after march 2021 a lot of anti-tt people just won't care anymore



I think people should just shut up and mind their business


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't know how that is funny?  But base on people response I can tell who a TTers and who isn't.  In general non-TTers care about their villagers and other things because they respect their town/island.  We don't see this as just a game, we don't mistreat our villagers.  We cry when this game was announced and we play every AC game until the next one comes out.  This isn't just a game for us, this is something else that is special.  And it not just me, my steam buddies who are all huge AC fans feel the same way.


I’m sorry but I had to comment on this. Animal crossing has been in my life since I was a kid. When I saw the trailer for the first time I cried and actually screamed. I was so excited. I even called my local game store and stood in line during quarantine to get this game early. It means the WORLD to me. New leaf helped me out of my depression when I was getting bullied. And has allowed me to make many wonderful friends. I TT and I wouldn’t ever hit my villagers or do anything mean to them. And I take good care of my island. I have friends who don’t TT and some of them abuse their ugly villagers. All this to say you can’t make general statements like this and not expect ppl to get upset.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have no problem with how people play games. Hardcore anti TT are just as worst as the TT who pick on non TTers. With that said, I have noticed the trading community is seriously inflated due to the way some people play. Hacking and duping have really screwed up the economy and inflated it terribly.

I mean no one bats an eye when someone asks for 30 NMT for simple services like a visitor on their island, some simple DIY, or some random piece of furniture/item. I don't know how this has become common, but this has really messed up the trading scene and you can't deny that.

TT I have no problem with. Dupers/hackers who borked the economy, I have a problem with. They messed up the scene for everyone to the point where they're forced to endure or scroll through ridiculous trades and demands.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> I’m sorry but I had to comment on this. Animal crossing has been in my life since I was a kid. When I saw the trailer for the first time I cried and actually screamed. I was so excited. I even called my local game store and stood in line during quarantine to get this game early. It means the WORLD to me. New leaf helped me out of my depression when I was getting bullied. And has allowed me to make many wonderful friends. I TT and I wouldn’t ever hit my villagers or do anything mean to them. And I take good care of my island. I have friends who don’t TT and some of them abuse their ugly villagers. All this to say you can’t make general statements like this and not expect ppl to get upset.



I don’t mean all time-travelers because I just assume people know what I mean.  I’m only against those that exploit the marketplace, not all time-travelers.  But I do say TTers a lot instead of some TTers.  I mention this multiple times in other replies so I just feel people sort of understand what I’m getting at.  But I guess I should always mention some.  It weird cause I don’t say “all” TTers which I would think implies that I just mean some but I guess that not the case.

I’m very much the same way as you, I was bullied as well, but I was more lonely than anything else.  Having Wild World was like having an escape from the nightmare that is my life back then and now.  This is why this franchise means so much to me.  Though NL disappointed me greatly with the villagers personalities.  But you are right, I do make generalization a lot (not on purpose).  I just write what comes to my head.  I do apologize if it seems like I mean all Time Travelers because I don’t!


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don’t mean all time-travelers because I just assume people know what I mean.  I’m only against those that exploit the marketplace, not all time-travelers.



Than stop associating the phrase "Time Travelers" with "Exploiters/Cheaters".


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don’t mean all time-travelers because I just assume people know what I mean.  I’m only against those that exploit the marketplace, not all time-travelers.  But I do say TTers a lot instead of some TTers.  I mention this multiple times in other replies so I just feel people sort of understand what I’m getting at.  But I guess I should always mention some.  It weird cause I don’t say “all” TTers which I would think implies that I just mean some but I guess that not the case.
> 
> I’m very much the same way as you, I was bullied as well, but I was more lonely than anything else.  Having Wild World was like having an escape from the nightmare that is my life back then and now.  This is why this franchise means so much to me.  Though NL disappointed me greatly with the villagers personalities.  But you are right, I do make generalization a lot (not on purpose).  I just write what comes to my head.  I do apologize if it seems like I mean all Time Travelers because I don’t!


If that is the case maybe moving forward when you write down everything that comes to mind just give a read through and try not to say anything generalizing? It’s just a suggestion you don’t have to take it. I just feel you can’t really speak on behalf of other people. 

I can understand if you have frustrations with the game or community. We all do. I absolutely loathe the people who are duping items or buying NMTs off of eBay and allowing villagers to be bought at such a ridiculous price. And yeah there might be some TTers who might not do something you like or approve of but in my opinion it’s just best to ignore those posts and don’t give them what they want.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 27, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Than stop associating the phrase "Time Travelers" with "Exploiters/Cheaters".



Thank you


----------



## Lokidoki (Apr 27, 2020)

...me I just don't want to play the tutorial on real time ever again. TT only hurts my turnip splurge rip 300k. But at least i can help others with Ants~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 27, 2020)

I do see how time traveling is cheating but I personally have nothing against it, I like to time travel to kick out villagers and that's kind of it.


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 27, 2020)

One way to look at it from an economy perspective, if there were no Time Travelers, wouldn't the cost of certain items be higher? Since the supply for said items will be less than? I personally don't TT because I think I'll get more frustrated at myself for not having everything perfectly situated. Right now, I can use the time gap as an excuse for my island not being done, lololol.


----------



## wildbite (Apr 27, 2020)

The anticipation of a new game coming out or an event like E3 is often as much fun as the actual release date for me. I like waiting and having things to look forward to. It’s been seven or so years since the last Animal Crossing game. I’m taking my time to make the most of it. You only get the experience the game a first time, once.


----------



## Koala92 (Apr 27, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't know how that is funny?  But base on people response I can tell who a TTers and who isn't.  In general non-TTers care about their villagers and other things because they respect their town/island.  We don't see this as just a game, we don't mistreat our villagers.  We cry when this game was announced and we play every AC game until the next one comes out.  This isn't just a game for us, this is something else that is special.  And it not just me, my steam buddies who are all huge AC fans feel the same way.



You’re taking this was too seriously dude.


----------



## toenuki (Apr 27, 2020)

i dont like time travelling when it abuses the game- like the interest building stuff that got the game's rate cut. its generally sweaty gamers (generally grown gamer boys ive seen???) who think ac is competitive.

if you do just casual day to day time travelling for villagers or to skip past tutorial or to help people get stuff etc idc because even I do that just for extra fun and to get visitors (eg kicks), its just the techniques that the devs pick up on that i hate

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020


the most you can do is just argue though. it just worries me for what else the devs will change


----------



## Babylon (Apr 27, 2020)

Could someone explain to me how TTers have affected the economy so greatly? How does time traveling give you an extreme enough advantage in bells or NMT to be anti-TT? You would still have to put in the hours to make bells or miles regardless if you time traveled or not. The only reason I can think of is when people were exploiting ABD interest. 
Maybe TTers have more items and DIY’s, but if the majority of avid traders are TT friendly then doesn’t that keep the market lower? (ie. 100 people can sell you the thing so they have to keep their pricing low and competitive)

Don’t we all already know and loathe the main causes of the horribly inflated economy?
1. The duping before the update
2. The continued switch save duping
3. Ability to purchase (likely duped) things with real money

TTing DOES give you an unfair advantage in economy. However, the advantage is so minuscule that it’s only a strawman for the real issues we should be angry about.

100% TTers cause spoilers. Some people are highly affected by spoilers (TTers and non-TTers). But how can we cite their effect on the economy as a valid argument against TTing? 

I apologize - maybe I’m missing something huge here and I’m just out of the loop! That could very well be the case. Please correct me or give me some insight to why you might feel TTing strongly sways the economy.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 28, 2020)

It simply boils down to some people not liking it when other people enjoy something they enjoy differently


----------



## chainosaur (Apr 28, 2020)

I personally don't care if people time travel. Heck I even used to time travel in itty bitty chunks (one or two days tops) now and then in New Leaf so I could speed up construction projects. Everyone is entitled to enjoying the game in their own way at their own pace. I've been playing New Horizons day by day and I'm perfectly content with just building my island slowly.

I think what it boils down to is some people feel badly that others are progressing faster and making these beautiful islands to show off on social media, and those who don't time travel may feel behind or like they're missing out. Granted, making those beautiful islands takes its own huge amount of work, but those filtered cutesy screen shots sure do make it seem effortless.

All in all, I think folks should just live and let live. Animal Crossing isn't a contest.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 28, 2020)

Lately I've felt like everything has been switched around. At first, I could acknowledge that time travelers may have been the ones getting bullied and given a hard time and I felt bad for the situation. But these days? I'm seeing a lot of meanness come from time travelers. "Oh you're just jealous I have a better town than you!" "You simply can't handle it when someone enjoys the game differently!" "All the people against time travel just have a complex they are unable to get over." "If you don't like spoilers then just stay off of the internet, k bai!"

 I feel like if I don't fall down on my knees before them and profess my absolute love and support for time travel, those are the responses I'm going to get. I'm not a time traveler. I do think changing the clock on the system is a form of cheating. I do feel that it has the potential to create an unfair rift between time travelers and non-time travelers. I simply don't choose to play my game in that manner. But is it really such an evil thing that I think that? I'm not giving anyone a hard time, I'm not saying mean things. I'm 100% all for playing the way you want. I truly want everyone to have the most fun they can have on the game. And if they need to time travel to do that, then that's alright. And if they choose to not time travel to do that, that should be alright too.

I used to stick up for this place because despite what was going on with the other communities, belltree was a place where people could share their _opinions_ without fear of being attacked over it. Now though, I'm seeing a lot of hostility, and most of it isn't coming from non-time travelers.


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 28, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Lately I've felt like everything has been switched around. At first, I could acknowledge that time travelers may have been the ones getting bullied and given a hard time and I felt bad for the situation. But these days? I'm seeing a lot of meanness come from time travelers. "Oh you're just jealous I have a better town than you!" "You simply can't handle it when someone enjoys the game differently!" "All the people against time travel just have a complex they are unable to get over." "If you don't like spoilers then just stay off of the internet, k bai!"
> 
> I feel like if I don't fall down on my knees before them and profess my absolute love and support for time travel, those are the responses I'm going to get. I'm not a time traveler. I do think changing the clock on the system is a form of cheating. I do feel that it has the potential to create an unfair rift between time travelers and non-time travelers. I simply don't choose to play my game in that manner. But is it really such an evil thing that I think that? I'm not giving anyone a hard time, I'm not saying mean things. I'm 100% all for playing the way you want. I truly want everyone to have the most fun they can have on the game. And if they need to time travel to do that, then that's alright. And if they choose to not time travel to do that, that should be alright too.
> 
> I used to stick up for this place because despite what was going on with the other communities, belltree was a place where people could share their _opinions_ without fear of being attacked over it. Now though, I'm seeing a lot of hostility, and most of it isn't coming from non-time travelers.


Honestly, I've noticed the same thing you are describing here. The question I would like to see answered is not "why do people care about time travelers" but "why do so many time travelers seem to require so much bloody validation?"


----------

